# SMF Soap Making Challenge October: Hidden Feather Swirl



## Sonya-m (Oct 1, 2015)

This month's challenge is the hidden feather swirl. I've been wanting to try this technique for a while now so figured why not make it for my tutorial.

The idea is to create a feather that is suspended within your soap by pouring layers of colour in a thin channel down the middle of your soap.

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on 19/10/15 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date 24/10/15 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced at the end of the month. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting. 

*The rules for this challenge are:*

1) Your feather needs to comprise of at least 3 colours (use as many as you like!) - these can be varying shades of one colour.

2) You need to use each colour in your feather at least 3 times.

3) Your feather needs to be suspended within your soap i.e. enclosed on all sides by your base.

4) You need to use a loaf mould and your soap should be cut vertically.

5) I've seen variations of this technique where people have created flowers etc but all we're looking for here is a feather.

Your base colour can be anything you wish and you don't have to stick to just one colour if you don't want to for your base.

Entries must be in the entry thread (to be posted later) by 11.59 pm BST October 24th.

*Rules for entry pictures:*

1) Your entry pic should be a picture of your cut soap showing the feather within.

2) Please refrain from posting pictures of the soap you plan to enter in this thread, your entry soap should not be posted until the entry thread is open. Feel free to share any attempts that you don't intend to enter.

So here it is, please be kind as I've never recorded any type of video before - it's so strange hearing yourself on film. The finished video was way too long so I have edited to show you just the bits that matter. Please ignore the fact that I tell you that you have one last thing to do, twice!!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O7wswqJqEM[/ame]


Here are the cut pics too.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 1, 2015)

Please copy and add to the sign up list:

1.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 1, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first)


----------



## Saponista (Oct 1, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 1, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Oct 1, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)


----------



## Saponista (Oct 1, 2015)

Are we allowed to use other design features in our soap like embeds for example?


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 1, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge!  Woop!)


----------



## rparrny (Oct 1, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge!  Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)


----------



## galaxyMLP (Oct 1, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge!  Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 1, 2015)

Saponista said:


> Are we allowed to use other design features in our soap like embeds for example?




I will say yes so long as they don't disrupt the feather i.e. They will need to be either side of the feather if you do use them


----------



## osso (Oct 1, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Oct 1, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)


----------



## dibbles (Oct 1, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)


----------



## dibbles (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice video Sonya - and your soap turned out lovely. Looking forward to trying this.


----------



## afbrat (Oct 1, 2015)

I won't be a member for a month until the 15th, so I'm not eligible for this challenge, but I plan to try this technique anyway!  Looks cool!


----------



## KristaMarie (Oct 1, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 1, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)


----------



## newbie (Oct 1, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)


----------



## newbie (Oct 1, 2015)

afbrat, if you will be a member by the 15th, you can just sign up on the 16th. Entering doesn't close before then!

Ha! Another late night soaper, eh, Sonya?! I see your clock says 11:30 pm. I haven't finished the video because I saw your clock but it's good so far.


----------



## green soap (Oct 1, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)
14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 1, 2015)

I'd like to try this one! 
1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)
14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)
15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.)


----------



## SunWolf (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm in...

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)
14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)
15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 
16.  SunWolf  (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 2, 2015)

newbie said:


> afbrat, if you will be a member by the 15th, you can just sign up on the 16th. Entering doesn't close before then!
> 
> Ha! Another late night soaper, eh, Sonya?! I see your clock says 11:30 pm. I haven't finished the video because I saw your clock but it's good so far.




Yep, my plan is always to start much earlier but it never happens!!


----------



## dillsandwitch (Oct 2, 2015)

Ive never tried this before. Im game to give it a go

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)
14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)
15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 
16.  SunWolf  (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)
17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here)


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 2, 2015)

Ugh this looks so beyond my skills that I'm not sure I want to try it yet. I'll have to think before joining this one.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 2, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Ugh this looks so beyond my skills that I'm not sure I want to try it yet. I'll have to think before joining this one.




That is exactly why you SHOULD enter! I'm sure you'll do great!!


----------



## Saponista (Oct 2, 2015)

You can do it Gigi! Have u watched sonyas video? She shows that it really isn't as bad as it looks. As long as you get some dividers and your soap at the right thickness you will be fine. As Sonya showed you can fabricate your own dividers too, so no need for expensive equipment, just a log mould. You will be so proud of yourself if you give it a try!!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 2, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Ugh this looks so beyond my skills that I'm not sure I want to try it yet. I'll have to think before joining this one.



You bought your funnel pitchers which work great for the thin space of the feather. You need to sign up and at least try them out!


----------



## afbrat (Oct 2, 2015)

newbie said:


> afbrat, if you will be a member by the 15th, you can just sign up on the 16th. Entering doesn't close before then!




Oh cool!  I may just have to do that!!  Thanks


----------



## traderbren (Oct 2, 2015)

ooH! I've been wanting to try this! 

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)
14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)
15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 
16.  SunWolf  (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)
17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 
18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)


----------



## Misschief (Oct 2, 2015)

I've got the one month membership covered but I'm a little shy on posts. I guess I just need to be a little more "chatty", rather than sitting in the corner learning from everyone. 

This challenge is one I really want to try. Now that I've watched Sonya's video, I think I can do it. I should never watch a video like that just before going to bed; I dreamed of making soap.


----------



## Saponista (Oct 2, 2015)

Only 4 to go misschief, I'm sure you can manage it


----------



## KristaY (Oct 2, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)
14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)
15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 
16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)
17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 
18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)
19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....:think


----------



## newbie (Oct 2, 2015)

hey Misschief, how are you today? Do you have a log mold? How's your weather there?


----------



## kumudini (Oct 2, 2015)

Haha! I see what you are doing there newbie, enablers all of us, aren't we?


----------



## kumudini (Oct 2, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)
14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)
15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 
16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)
17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 
18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)
19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)
20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)


----------



## rparrny (Oct 2, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> You bought your funnel pitchers which work great for the thin space of the feather. You need to sign up and at least try them out!


Yup, mine just arrived yesterday and I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Misschief (Oct 2, 2015)

newbie said:


> hey Misschief, how are you today? Do you have a log mold? How's your weather there?



I LOVE this place!! It's Friday... weather's grey but that's ok, weekend's coming and I get to play! No grandkids around this weekend. I happen to have two log molds, actually, and I already know which soap recipe I'd like to use and have already been planning/considering colours.... which might or might not include a bronze or copper mica.

Thanks newbie, for contributing to my post count. Anyone else want to know anything???  :wave:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 2, 2015)

Misschief said:


> I LOVE this place!! It's Friday... weather's grey but that's ok, weekend's coming and I get to play! No grandkids around this weekend. I happen to have two log molds, actually, and I already know which soap recipe I'd like to use and have already been planning/considering colours.... which might or might not include a bronze or copper mica.
> 
> Thanks newbie, for contributing to my post count. Anyone else want to know anything???  :wave:



So you have a recipe in mind, lemme ask.
Are you a tallow, lard or palm fan? I personally love tallow because it boosts bubbles slightly  with my less than 20% coconut oil. I have split tallow and lard 5:3 ratio I believe it is, and I enjoy that as well.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 2, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> So you have a recipe in mind, lemme ask.
> Are you a tallow, lard or palm fan? I personally love tallow because it boosts bubbles slightly  with my less than 20% coconut oil. I have split tallow and lard 5:3 ratio I believe it is, and I enjoy that as well.



Yes!! The recipe I'm planning on using is a tallow and borax recipe. I've made it once and the bars are pure white and nice and hard. I'm hoping that because it IS so naturally white that it will take the colours well. 

I'd share the recipe but I have it bookmarked on my home computer; I'm at work. See what a bad influence you all are? I love it!

I have no issues using animal fats in my soap; I could offer an opinion on using only vegetable products but that's a whole lot more political than I ever intend to get. Let's just put it this way - my favourite food group is meat.... and butter. Yes, definitely butter.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 2, 2015)

Misschief said:


> Yes!! The recipe I'm planning on using is a tallow and borax recipe. I've made it once and the bars are pure white and nice and hard. I'm hoping that because it IS so naturally white that it will take the colours well.
> 
> I'd share the recipe but I have it bookmarked on my home computer; I'm at work. See what a bad influence you all are? I love it!
> 
> I have no issues using animal fats in my soap; I could offer an opinion on using only vegetable products but that's a whole lot more political than I ever intend to get. Let's just put it this way - my favourite food group is meat.... and butter. Yes, definitely butter.



May I ask why you use borax?


----------



## Misschief (Oct 2, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> May I ask why you use borax?




I'm still relatively new to making soaps and was following a recipe. Simple as that.

Here's the link: http://www.soaprecipes101.com/homemade-soap-recipes/borax-handmade-soap-recipe/


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 2, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> May I ask why you use borax?




I'm interested too, I've heard of it being used in laundry soap


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 2, 2015)

you replied as I posted


----------



## Misschief (Oct 2, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> 1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first)
> 2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
> 3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
> 4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
> ...


----------



## kumudini (Oct 2, 2015)

Misschief said:


> I'm still relatively new to making soaps and was following a recipe. Simple as that.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.soaprecipes101.com/homemade-soap-recipes/borax-handmade-soap-recipe/



Yay! You can now enter the challenge.
BTW, I have an opinion on meat eating, but not gonna offer.

ETA: I just went to your recipe source. I really hope you've moved on from measuring soap ingredients in volume.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 2, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> Yay! You can now enter the challenge.
> BTW, I have an opinion on meat eating, but not gonna offer.
> 
> ETA: I just went to your recipe source. I really hope you've moved on from measuring soap ingredients in volume.



Oh yes... not to worry. And I check each recipe before I even think about making it, partially to size the recipe to my mold and just to double check it.


----------



## rparrny (Oct 2, 2015)

Tried my first attempt at a feather swirl this afternoon...knew it was gonna take a few tries to get it right...
Forgot to color my base so I just added mica and SB...wanted a medium trace figured it would be okay...not...I see some specks and the trace got too thick too quick.
Used my new funnel cups that came yesterday but I'm still a clutz and some of the center color got off to one side...
Had a really hard time finding a hanger that was all wire...but finally found one and did my best to bend it...it was sturdier then most looked and felt like stainless steel.  
The really good part of the whole thing was the colors...I was inspired by some bluejays this morning and the color combo of my top  swirl looked like bluejay feathers exactly!  That part of the failure is a keeper.
I'm pretty sure it will be a reject once it's cut and then I'll post photos sometime next week.  
I was a really good learning experience.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 2, 2015)

Lol you all are such enablers hahaha.... ok I'll try it... no pitchers here yet, but my mail goes to my cousin's house so they could be there and I wouldn't know


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 2, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)
14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)
15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 
16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)
17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 
18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)
19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)
20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)
21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)


----------



## rparrny (Oct 2, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Lol you all are such enablers hahaha.... ok I'll try it... no pitchers here yet, but my mail goes to my cousin's house so they could be there and I wouldn't know


I'm so glad your trying the challenge!  Everyone knows we are newbies and are not gonna expect much...we have nowhere to go but up!:mrgreen:


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 2, 2015)

rparrny said:


> I'm so glad your trying the challenge!  Everyone knows we are newbies and are not gonna expect much...we have nowhere to go but up!:mrgreen:



LOL true, it can't get worse than some of my recent ugly soaps. Even if I didn't achieve the beautiful feather, it would still be pretty.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 2, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)
14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)
15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 
16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)
17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 
18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)
19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)
20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)
21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)
22. MissChief (I guess I did it wrong the first time... oh well, I'm IN)


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Oct 4, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)
14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)
15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 
16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)
17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 
18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)
19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)
20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)
21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)
22. MissChief (I guess I did it wrong the first time... oh well, I'm IN)
23. Mrs. Spaceship (Gonna spread my wings and hope to fly!)


----------



## mintle (Oct 4, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)
14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)
15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 
16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)
17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 
18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)
19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)
20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)
21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)
22. MissChief (I guess I did it wrong the first time... oh well, I'm IN)
23. Mrs. Spaceship (Gonna spread my wings and hope to fly!)
24. mintle (no dividers, no hanger to bend, no very slow moving recipe - scared but I go for it!)


----------



## rparrny (Oct 4, 2015)

My first attempt was a disaster...
I saw my base grey was too dark and I was out of premixed TD white so like an idiot I just put some powder in and used my SB.  Even lighter, I think the grey was too dark and didn't show the colors like they should have.
Gigi...are you watching?  This one is for you...


----------



## afbrat (Oct 4, 2015)

Rparrny, I think it looks great for a first attempt!  I don't have dividers or a hangar tool either, but I bet my first attempt doesn't look near that good. We'll see in a couple of days when I have the chance to try it.


----------



## JuneP (Oct 4, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)
14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)
15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 
16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)
17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 
18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)
19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)
20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)
21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)
22. MissChief (I guess I did it wrong the first time... oh well, I'm IN)
23. Mrs. Spaceship (Gonna spread my wings and hope to fly!)
24. mintle (no dividers, no hanger to bend, no very slow moving recipe - scared but I go for it!)
25 JuneP New micas and new Palm oil have arrived and will definitely make time to give this a go in the next day or two.


----------



## rparrny (Oct 4, 2015)

afbrat said:


> Rparrny, I think it looks great for a first attempt!  I don't have dividers or a hangar tool either, but I bet my first attempt doesn't look near that good. We'll see in a couple of days when I have the chance to try it.


Thanks...I didn't have any of those thing either...my dividers were cardboard and my hanger was...a hanger.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 4, 2015)

Misschief said:


> I'm still relatively new to making soaps and was following a recipe. Simple as that.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.soaprecipes101.com/homemade-soap-recipes/borax-handmade-soap-recipe/


Sorry a little off topic, but has anyone been through the town of Boron. You used to ride through the Boron fields on our way to the Laughlin River Run. Not much of a town but it is one huge Lake of Boron. Borox used is also used as a water softener which might be why it was used in soap recipe


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 4, 2015)

rparrny said:


> My first attempt was a disaster...
> I saw my base grey was too dark and I was out of premixed TD white so like an idiot I just put some powder in and used my SB.  Even lighter, I think the grey was too dark and didn't show the colors like they should have.
> Gigi...are you watching?  This one is for you...




I've done the TD thing before too and it just doesn't work does it?

I can definitely see the feather so a great first attempt

The only thing and it may be that I can't see all your feather colours but don't forget that the actual feather element needs to comprise of at least 3 colours with each featuring at least 3 times.


----------



## Judiraz (Oct 4, 2015)

]1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)
14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)
15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 
16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)
17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 
18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)
19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)
20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)
21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)
22. MissChief (I guess I did it wrong the first time... oh well, I'm IN)
23. Mrs. Spaceship (Gonna spread my wings and hope to fly!)
24. mintle (no dividers, no hanger to bend, no very slow moving recipe - scared but I go for it!)
25. Judiraz  ( never tried this, should be fun)


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 4, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 

2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)

3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)

4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)

5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)

6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)

7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)

8. osso (...it's been a long week)

9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)

10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)

11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)

12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)

13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)

14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)

15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 

16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)

17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 

18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)

19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)

20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)

21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)

22. MissChief (I guess I did it wrong the first time... oh well, I'm IN)

23. Mrs. Spaceship (Gonna spread my wings and hope to fly!)

24. mintle (no dividers, no hanger to bend, no very slow moving recipe - scared but I go for it!)

25 JuneP New micas and new Palm oil have arrived and will definitely make time to give this a go in the next day or two.

26. Judiraz  ( never tried this, should be fun)


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 4, 2015)

We lost JaneP there


----------



## Misschief (Oct 4, 2015)

Well, I've made my first attempt and failed dismally. My soap batter was perfect... light trace, just what I wanted. Then I turned around to get my squeeze bottles and when I turned back to my batter, it was at medium trace... within seconds! By the time I got as much as I could into my mold, it was well on its way to being too hard to do anything with. Though I made enough batter to fill my mold, I only managed to get about half of it into the mold. I made my feather anyway and we'll see how it turned out but it's definitely not challenge-worthy. Sigh!



006 by Ev Skae, on Flickr


----------



## annalee2003 (Oct 4, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> Sorry a little off topic, but has anyone been through the town of Boron. You used to ride through the Boron fields on our way to the Laughlin River Run. Not much of a town but it is one huge Lake of Boron. Borox used is also used as a water softener which might be why it was used in soap recipe



The husband and I have traveled back and forth between CA and TN a handful of times, and we always drove through the town of Boron (and Barstow) on our way to either I-5 or I-40. It was always interesting seeing the sign for "Twenty Mule Team road". 
I think Huel Howser may have even done an episode on California's Gold about the borax plant. It's a very interesting area!

Anyhow, good luck with the contest everyone! Wish I could join ya ... Maybe one of these days!


----------



## afbrat (Oct 4, 2015)

rparrny said:


> Thanks...I didn't have any of those thing either...my dividers were cardboard and my hanger was...a hanger.




I have a question about that. Do I use a metal hanger?  I have no idea what those things are made of. Or did you use a plastic one?


----------



## JuneP (Oct 4, 2015)

If you mean JuneP, my name is still on the list.



Sonya-m said:


> We lost JaneP there


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 4, 2015)

Feather Fail #1. I should not have tried to experiment with my lye concentration when I needed to swirl. On the positive side, I did mush all my soap in the mold, and it smells fantastic.


----------



## JuneP (Oct 4, 2015)

If you mean JuneP, my name is still on the list.



Sonya-m said:


> We lost JaneP there


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 4, 2015)

rparrny said:


> My first attempt was a disaster...
> I saw my base grey was too dark and I was out of premixed TD white so like an idiot I just put some powder in and used my SB.  Even lighter, I think the grey was too dark and didn't show the colors like they should have.
> Gigi...are you watching?  This one is for you...



LOL yes I'm watching and you're a goofball hahaha. And you did it! I see the feather in it!


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 4, 2015)

JuneP said:


> If you mean JuneP, my name is still on the list.




It is now, when Judiraz added to the list we lost you till I added you back in


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 4, 2015)

Misschief said:


> I already know which soap recipe I'd like to use and have already been planning/considering colours.... which might or might not include a bronze or copper mica.



oooohhh I love bronze and copper colors!  Haven't considered looking for a mica in those shades - now you've given me ideas. *skips off to open supplier windows*

ETA - not ideas for this project, lol, I'm not trying to steal your thunder.  Just ideas for future reference!


----------



## Misschief (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm doing a second attempt. At the moment, I'm waiting for my oils and lye mixture to cool. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Blackdog, I'm happy I could inspire. I'm working with a very limited palette; the micas are what I have on hand so....


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 4, 2015)

I've got 3 different ideas in mind mostly because I think it will take that many attempts to deliver something pretty and follow all the rules! 

First idea is a spin-off on last month's challenge, I'll use the same FO and mica colors that I had in mind for the Ghirardelli batch but do it feather swirl style.  I've been wanting to try this technique with a dark background so a discoloring FO might be just the ticket.  

The second idea will be a swashbuckling Halloween themed soap . . . think Black Pearl for both FO and color scheme accented with some M&P skulls on top.  Just waiting on my Nurture order to arrive because one of those mica colors is key to pulling this one off.  

If I crap out with #1 & #2, then attempt #3 will use a FO that I know plays nice and gives me plenty of swirl time.  I may end up using a very similar color combo as the first time I soaped this FO . . . it's bold and calls for rich jewel tones that really pop.


----------



## TeresaT (Oct 4, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 

2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)

3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)

4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)

5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)

6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)

7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)

8. osso (...it's been a long week)

9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)

10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)

11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)

12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)

13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)

14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)

15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 

16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)

17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 

18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)

19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)

20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)

21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)

22. MissChief (I guess I did it wrong the first time... oh well, I'm IN)

23. Mrs. Spaceship (Gonna spread my wings and hope to fly!)

24. mintle (no dividers, no hanger to bend, no very slow moving recipe - scared but I go for it!)

25 JuneP New micas and new Palm oil have arrived and will definitely make time to give this a go in the next day or two.

26. Judiraz  ( never tried this, should be fun)

27. TeresaT (This challenge has to turn out better than my last two challenge disasters.  Doesn't it?  Please!)


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't know what FO I will put in mine yet, but surely out of half a cabinet full of FO/EO's I'll have something-- I've been in love with peacock colors lately so I may try those.  It depends really what I have on hand, too. Or pick an FO I know won't accelerate and pick colors from there. But I better get started, because I am sure I will have to do this a few times, too. Good thing I have two girls at work who can't get enough soap, I can load them up with mistakes! Yay!


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 4, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 

2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)

3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)

4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)

5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)

6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)

7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)

8. osso (...it's been a long week)

9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)

10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)

11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)

12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)

13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)

14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)

15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 

16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)

17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 

18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)

19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)

20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)

21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)

22. MissChief (I guess I did it wrong the first time... oh well, I'm IN)

23. Mrs. Spaceship (Gonna spread my wings and hope to fly!)

24. mintle (no dividers, no hanger to bend, no very slow moving recipe - scared but I go for it!)

25 JuneP New micas and new Palm oil have arrived and will definitely make time to give this a go in the next day or two.

26. Judiraz  ( never tried this, should be fun)

27. TeresaT (This challenge has to turn out better than my last two challenge disasters.  Doesn't it?  Please!)

28. Jules92207 (So gonna have to McGyver this cause I don't have anything I need to do this as elegantly as Sonya...this should be interesting)


----------



## Misschief (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, I cut my first attempt at a feather swirl... it's definitely a flop. It has a depth of about 1". There are three different colours but it's nearly impossible to see them. The soap is still very soft even though it was almost too hard to do anything with when I was playing with the technique.



featherfail1 by Ev Skae, on Flickr



featherfail2 by Ev Skae, on Flickr

This batch will be destined for a rebatch of some sort. I'm much happier with my second attempt.


----------



## soapswirl (Oct 5, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 

2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)

3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)

4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)

5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)

6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)

7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)

8. osso (...it's been a long week)

9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)

10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)

11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)

12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)

13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)

14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)

15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 

16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)

17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 

18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)

19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)

20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)

21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)

22. MissChief (I guess I did it wrong the first time... oh well, I'm IN)

23. Mrs. Spaceship (Gonna spread my wings and hope to fly!)

24. mintle (no dividers, no hanger to bend, no very slow moving recipe - scared but I go for it!)

25 JuneP New micas and new Palm oil have arrived and will definitely make time to give this a go in the next day or two.

26. Judiraz ( never tried this, should be fun)

27. TeresaT (This challenge has to turn out better than my last two challenge disasters. Doesn't it? Please!)

28. Jules92207 (So gonna have to McGyver this cause I don't have anything I need to do this as elegantly as Sonya...this should be interesting)

29. Soapswirl (last time I attempted something like this - a hidden Christmas tree - was a disaster! Must try harder this time...)


----------



## mintle (Oct 5, 2015)

my attempt is cooking in the oven, oh dear I was fast and furious as the soap hit trace very quickly. I will have to give it another try. At least I have my home made dividers ready for the second round!


----------



## Saponista (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm so happy we have so many entrants again. It's wonderful to see everyone's creations. I haven't started mine yet, I have my first craft fair on Sunday so life is s bit hectic at the moment. I am terrified! I have plans to work on this next week though with 100% of my effort.


----------



## kumudini (Oct 5, 2015)

Today I tested my feather making capabilities with a single color. big '0'. The CO soap took forever to come even to a light trace. So I just used the light batter, mixed up my color and started pouring. First thing, my makeshift dividers didn't hold up and then, my very fluid layers just ran into each other.  When I cut, the swirl was very nondescript, soap got processed immedietly for laundry mix.
Guess I now can expect my palm and butter heavy vegan recipes to be better suited for this technique as it is fairly easy to get them to a medium trace as long as I know when to stop with the SB and stick to EOs which are better behaved. Now, I need suggestion on how to make some sturdy 'poor man' dividers. Any one? TIA.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 5, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> Now, I need suggestion on how to make some sturdy 'poor man' dividers. Any one? TIA.




I made mine out of an old cardboard box - it's pretty thick cardboard. Then I covered them in parcel tape so they can be wiped down. They need to be maybe a tiny bit longer than you need so you can squeeze them into place without them bowing out. Better to make slightly too big then cut down to size. Or make them exactly the right size and use the tape to add extra layers thus giving you a snug fit


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 5, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I'm so happy we have so many entrants again. It's wonderful to see everyone's creations. I haven't started mine yet, I have my first craft fair on Sunday so life is s bit hectic at the moment. I am terrified! I have plans to work on this next week though with 100% of my effort.




It's great having so many taking part!!

Good luck for the craft fair!


----------



## SunWolf (Oct 5, 2015)

I made attempt #1 today, I really like the top of this one, it looks like a clown threw up in my  mold!!       I can't wait til tomorrow to cut it and see how bad my feather  turned out.  I'll be sure to post cut pics.  

I know this one is a failure as I missed the requirement that each color needs to be repeated, so it's just one set of colors.   I also know I messed up the order of the colors and the lower layers are blended into one another because my batter started out too thin.  

This was just too much fun, I've got tomorrows try planned out already.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 6, 2015)

Have I been too strict and made the challenge too hard by specifying you need to use 3 colours at least 3 times?


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 6, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Have I been too strict and made the challenge too hard by specifying you need to use 3 colours at least 3 times?



I don't think so, that's what makes it a challenge IMO 

ETA in do have a question though... is it three colors including the background color?


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 6, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> I don't think so, that's what makes it a challenge IMO
> 
> ETA in do have a question though... is it three colors including the background color?




Ok, just didn't want people to struggle too much 

No, the feather itself needs to comprise of at least 3 colours each appearing at least 3 times i.e. Your feather will have at least 9 layers


----------



## mazimazi (Oct 6, 2015)

So, I'm not participating (not even close to enough posts  ) but I just wanted to say a big big thank you to all of you who put so much effort into organizing everything and preparing these lovely tutorials. So many of us benefit from them and you don't earn a cent, I find that very very generous of you! Kudos, and keep up your great work!


----------



## kumudini (Oct 6, 2015)

*Too short molds?*



Sonya-m said:


> Have I been too strict and made the challenge too hard by specifying you need to use 3 colours at least 3 times?



Actually it might be a little hard for folks like me who don't have a mold with a depth. The max depth of my molds is 2.5 inches and with three colors poured three times every time alternating with the base color and the whole thing to be enclosed in the soap, it might be quite difficult. I will have to see what I could do with what I have. Or may be its a perfect excuse for me to get a T&S mold .


----------



## Misschief (Oct 6, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Have I been too strict and made the challenge too hard by specifying you need to use 3 colours at least 3 times?



Having done my swirl twice now, no, I don't think it's too strict. I, too, have a max depth of 2.5" in my molds. It has more to do with the batter's consistency that with the depth of the mold.

With my first attempt, my batter thickened up too quickly to do three layers of three colours. With my second attempt, my batter was too thin and the layers, though all nine are there, tended to pool together. I need to find that happy medium... and work fast.

I may try another batch but I'm not unhappy with with my second batch. Does anyone have a favourite recipe to use when swirling like this? For my semi-successful batch, I used this formulation: 25% coconut oil, 54% olive oil pomace, and 21% lard with 5% sf.


----------



## kumudini (Oct 6, 2015)

Misschief, I see that people here like their high lard recipes for slow tracers a lot, may be you could just reverse the percentages of OO and lard. At just 50+% lard might not slow the trace indefinitely like a 100% lard would. I have never used lard so others will have to confirm though.


----------



## rparrny (Oct 6, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> I've done the TD thing before too and it just doesn't work does it?
> 
> I can definitely see the feather so a great first attempt
> 
> The only thing and it may be that I can't see all your feather colours but don't forget that the actual feather element needs to comprise of at least 3 colours with each featuring at least 3 times.


Believe it or not there are _four_ colors and they _were_ used three times...the grey background was a dud.  I used blue, black, brown and a darker grey.  I'm gonna rethink the whole thing...maybe a white background would help or maybe just change the colors...in either case I'm waiting for my new hanger tool that is made for my 1501 loaf mold to arrive before I try again.


----------



## rparrny (Oct 6, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Have I been too strict and made the challenge too hard by specifying you need to use 3 colours at least 3 times?


No, I don't think so...having said that you couldn't tell that I used 4 colors and 3 repeats....mold issue, pour issue, color issue?  I have no idea...back to the drawing board...


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 6, 2015)

If it helps here's my recipe


----------



## Misschief (Oct 6, 2015)

That does help. Thanks Sonya!


----------



## Deedles (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't have enough posts to play but I'll be trying it anyway. I love Sonya's result but I'm sure my first won't be that pretty!


----------



## songwind (Oct 6, 2015)

Sounds like fun. I wanted to learn this technique anyway, so... 


1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 
2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)
4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)
5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)
6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)
7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)
8. osso (...it's been a long week)
9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)
10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)
11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)
12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)
13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)
14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)
15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 
16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)
17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here)
18. Songwind


----------



## kumudini (Oct 6, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 

2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)

3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)

4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)

5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)

6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)

7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)

8. osso (...it's been a long week)

9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)

10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)

11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)

12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)

13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)

14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)

15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 

16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)

17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 

18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)

19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)

20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)

21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)

22. MissChief (I guess I did it wrong the first time... oh well, I'm IN)

23. Mrs. Spaceship (Gonna spread my wings and hope to fly!)

24. mintle (no dividers, no hanger to bend, no very slow moving recipe - scared but I go for it!)

25 JuneP New micas and new Palm oil have arrived and will definitely make time to give this a go in the next day or two.

26. Judiraz ( never tried this, should be fun)

27. TeresaT (This challenge has to turn out better than my last two challenge disasters. Doesn't it? Please!)

28. Jules92207 (So gonna have to McGyver this cause I don't have anything I need to do this as elegantly as Sonya...this should be interesting)

29. Soapswirl (last time I attempted something like this - a hidden Christmas tree - was a disaster! Must try harder this time...)

30.Songwind (Sounds like fun. I wanted to learn this technique anyway, so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## kumudini (Oct 6, 2015)

I made a triple butter batch today with Lavender & Chamomile FO and piggy backed a feather swirl. this being a floral FO batch, didn't behave very nicely even with RT soaping. I still got two pours of each color in. This was in my CC regular loaf mold and if the batter was thin enough I could've easily got the third pour in. So, Sonya, your challenge is not too hard. hopefully I will make a batch exclusively for the challenge, with lower percentage of hard oils (this batch was 70% hard oils), with well behaved EOs and no steep water discounts.
I still think this technique would be awesome with a taller mold.


----------



## SunWolf (Oct 6, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Have I been too strict and made the challenge too hard by specifying you need to use 3 colours at least 3 times?



Absolutely not, my only issue was reading too fast...I simply missed reading that bit of the requirements.




Vkumudini said:


> <snip> Or may be its a perfect excuse for me to get a T&S mold .



I made a T&S mold out of corregated plastic.  You can get it at most craft stores and office supply stores, you may also be able to purchase some from a sign shop if you have one nearby.




Deedles said:


> I don't have enough posts to play but I'll be trying it anyway. I love Sonya's result but I'm sure my first won't be that pretty!



You have 77 posts, you only need 50...join and play!!!


----------



## SunWolf (Oct 6, 2015)

And here is the cut picture of my "Clown Puke" feather challenge attempt number 1: We really need a "rolling on the floor laughing my butt off" smilie...this little "lol" guy just doesn't express the level of my amusement!!


----------



## kumudini (Oct 6, 2015)

SunWolf said:


> I made a T&S mold out of corregated plastic. You can get it at most craft stores and office supply stores, you may also be able to purchase some from a sign shop if you have one nearby.


 
I am not very crafty, but I remember seeing a video on this and thinking that it doesn't seem to be very difficult. I will find that video again and see if I could give it a go. Thank you for mentioning this. Btw, I like your soap colors. but I think you need to have the base color between the color pours as you need to be able to see the background between the ?fronds, like you would in a real feather. someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 6, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> 1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first)
> 
> 2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
> 
> ...



31. Rowan (terrified, but can't resist!)


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 6, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> Btw, I like your soap colors. but I think you need to have the base color between the color pours as you need to be able to see the background between the ?fronds, like you would in a real feather. someone correct me if I am wrong.




This is totally down to personal preference - to show both ways I used the base between each colour on the first pour of each colour then I only used the base after I'd used each of the 3 colours


----------



## Luv2Soap (Oct 6, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> 1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first)
> 
> 2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
> 
> ...




31. Rowan (terrified, but can't resist)

32. Hot ****...count me in!!!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Oct 6, 2015)

Rowan said:


> 31. Rowan (terrified, but can't resist!)




32. Luv2soap - hot ****. -count me in!!!


----------



## traderbren (Oct 6, 2015)

I made my first (and possibly only) attempt just now. My lye situation is weak, so I might not have enough for another batch if this doesn't work like I wanted. My batter thickened up quite a bit more than I hoped, so I'm not sure how this will turn out.

Edited to remove picture now that I'm re-reading requirements and other details...

Edited again because my editing skills are worse than my soapmaking skills...


----------



## newbie (Oct 6, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 

2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)

3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping)

4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)

5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)

6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)

7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)

8. osso (...it's been a long week)

9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)

10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)

11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)

12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)

13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)

14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)

15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 

16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)

17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 

18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)

19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)

20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)

21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)

22. MissChief (I guess I did it wrong the first time... oh well, I'm IN)

23. Mrs. Spaceship (Gonna spread my wings and hope to fly!)

24. mintle (no dividers, no hanger to bend, no very slow moving recipe - scared but I go for it!)

25 JuneP New micas and new Palm oil have arrived and will definitely make time to give this a go in the next day or two.

26. Judiraz ( never tried this, should be fun)

27. TeresaT (This challenge has to turn out better than my last two challenge disasters. Doesn't it? Please!)

28. Jules92207 (So gonna have to McGyver this cause I don't have anything I need to do this as elegantly as Sonya...this should be interesting)

29. Soapswirl (last time I attempted something like this - a hidden Christmas tree - was a disaster! Must try harder this time...)

30.Songwind (Sounds like fun. I wanted to learn this technique anyway, so... )

31. Rowan (terrified, but can't resist)

32. Luv2Soap (Hot ****...count me in!!!)


----------



## kumudini (Oct 6, 2015)

My not so feathery swirl


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 6, 2015)

Very cool K!  Maybe not the feather you were hoping for but I think it looks like ribbon candy.


----------



## kumudini (Oct 6, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> Very cool K!  Maybe not the feather you were hoping for but I think it looks like ribbon candy.



The cool thing is I wasn't hoping for anything, just was trying out some ideas. So I still like it. I think it looks good, but it smells fabulous. I had just made a tester of that FO one week ago along with 9 others and I liked it enough to use it in a batch I wanted to make for myself, a triple butter, SF 8 bar for the winter.


----------



## afbrat (Oct 7, 2015)

My first attempt is hilarious!  The batter got too thick on me, so it was hard to get it layered. And I have never attempted anything like this before, and do not have dividers or a hanger tool. Just cardboard and an actual hanger. Lol. Guess I'll give it another go maybe next week.


----------



## afbrat (Oct 7, 2015)

But my top is pretty


----------



## JuneP (Oct 8, 2015)

*Made a huge mistake!*

Just finished my secret feather swirl and videotaped the whole process, including my major mistake!

All was going great even though I was concerned about having selected the right amount of batter to use for the four colorants for the pattern. Next time, I'll probably use a hair less batter for those, so I'll have more of the base color when I get to the top., 

The batter behaved pretty well considering I had reduced the water a bit and my new recipe had 48% hard oils which include palm and mango seed butter. 

My major mistake happened after I removed the separators. I forgot to swirl it!!!! I realized it after I had already added some of the leftover colors to the top, There wasn't much I could do; but I tried to use the hanger swirl tool to move aside the colored soap on the top a bit and hoped that when I went down in the center, that it wouldn't push those colors down and make a huge mess. Unfortunately, I don't think I was able to avoid that color contamination, but I'll know in 48 hours when I un-mold it. 

I couldn't believe I made such a huge error after being so careful the rest of the way. Normally I would have the hanger tool sitting on my work station with the other tools, but because I was videoing and had a tight space to work in, I had set the tool on a table about four feet away. Out of sight out of mind, unfortunately. Oh, well, I may not have an entry, but I may wind up with something not too bad that will be an in house soap. 

Not sure if I can find time to make another one, but I'd like to try again in the not too distant future. Maybe in a few days when I get caught up with around the house chores and a day in town to pick out kitchen tile and other shopping, I'll be ready to start over. Meantime, I'll pick out a different color palette for the next one. I'm already thinking dark purple, fuschia/magenta, lilac and bright lime green with black raspberry vanilla fragrance oil, or lavender.


----------



## newbie (Oct 8, 2015)

I don't think catching a little bit of soap from the top would disqualify it, would it? It might look really cool, in fact.


----------



## JuneP (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks Newbie. I sure hope you are right! It's going to be a hard 48 hrs to wait to unmold this soap. The top colors looks great; but so far, that's the only encouragement I feel. I have to say it was a great learning experience. The best thing I learned from the experience besides paying closer attention to the technique was that I didn't need to allow so much batter for the middle colors. I could be wrong; but will know for sure when I cut it.For my size mold, I allowed 2.5 to 2.6 oz of batter before the colorant was added for each color and did do4 colors, 3 times each and wound up with more leftover batter than I thought. 

I didn't cover each layer with each color, because the demo video only showed her putting a thin, squiggly layer of each color down and the results looked great. Success or not, I really enjoyed participating and tackling the challenge.

PS: Another thing I won't repeat is using those narrow opening squeezy bottles. I have wider topped ones on order and they should be a lot easier to clean and to remove the soap from the bottom and sides at the end.



newbie said:


> I don't think catching a little bit of soap from the top would disqualify it, would it? It might look really cool, in fact.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 8, 2015)

Gave it a try tonight. At least I learned something about the batter consistency. Mine was too fluid. I let it thicken up a little, then I added too much to the first colored layers and couldn't get the third layer of the last color in there. So I just stuck my hanger in there and swirled away. I'll be trying this again, hopefully this first try taught me a thing or two. It's harder than it looks, but seems do-able with a little practice.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 9, 2015)

JuneP that's definitely not a disqualification - it might look amazing!!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Oct 9, 2015)

So excited to give this one a try! I've always wanted to try this ever since seeing Handmade in Florida's version a long time ago.


----------



## JuneP (Oct 9, 2015)

I hope you're right! I'll try to unmold it late tomorrow afternoon or Sunday morning. It's in a silicone mold so I'm wary about trying to unmold it too soon This is also the first time I used a bit of a water discount for my 48% hard oils recipe.


----------



## songwind (Oct 9, 2015)

Who knows, you may have just accidentally invented the "butterfly wing swirl" or something.


----------



## Saponista (Oct 9, 2015)

Yep, accidents are how lots of great discoveries are made!!! Can't wait to see it, you have to show it to us now even if it isn't the soap you enter on the entry thread.


----------



## JuneP (Oct 9, 2015)

If it's too awful to enter, I will definitely show it here. I'll see if I can cut it tomorrow. I videotaped the making of it and I'll videotape the cutting. If it looks Ok to enter, I'll save it. It might be the only entry i have. Lately I have so little time and energy at the moment. Maybe I'll feel better in a couple of days.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 10, 2015)

Got two batches done tonight 

First batch was supposed to be the feather swirl, but things went awry fairly quickly LOL.

I set it up and got it to emulsion, separated out my portions, then added colors. Was very careful to not over SB when I was mixing the colors in, and everything seemed to be on course. Then I realized I had forgotten to add the FO. Ugh LOL. So... by the time I blended the FO in, it was too thick (medium trace) to try the feather swirl, so I abandoned that plan, did a clyde slide ITP swirl, and called it done. Smells great (bergamot and white ginger), and I did manage to get a pretty swirl on top. We will see what the cut yields but it sure as heck won't be a feather hahahaha.

Second batch went much better. A loaf of BB Milk n Honey (a DFO). My first time using bubble wrap to line the mold to imprint the sides and bottom, hope it comes out well. Added a little black walnut powder to a little batter at the end to make a top layer. And I used one of the tools I made for the inverted stamping challenge that I didn't get to do. Smells divine and I hope it looks good when it's cured.


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 10, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Got two batches done tonight
> 
> 
> I set it up and got it to emulsion, separated out my portions, then added colors. Was very careful to not over SB when I was mixing the colors in, and everything seemed to be on course. Then I realized I had forgotten to add the FO. Ugh LOL.



omigosh, Gigi, I did my first attempt last night as well and did the _exact same thing._  IDIOT, I thought, haha!  The extra blending did not help me out. I got the base poured and about 2 layers before it started really thickening up and by the end I was just glopping it in and cussing.  Can't wait to see what disaster awaits me when I cut it tonight.


http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 10, 2015)

When I need my soap to stay fluid I never SB my colours in - I just stir and if it needs to thicken I just wait for it to happen on its own


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 10, 2015)

I dont sb colors ever. I have a coated small wisk I use to blend. If I dump micas directly it rarely (but can) leave some undissolved if I am too hasty, but when premixed in oil it's never a problem.


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 10, 2015)

Both times I have tried to stir in colors (using mica, blended with oil) I have ended up with little bits that didn't get blended in and formed marks in the soap.  I don't know if it's an issue with not getting tiny clumps mixed in, so I ordered one of those little mini mixers to fully get my mica mixed with oil and hopefully I won't have to sb.  It should arrive today, so I'll have it to use when I try this challenge again.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 10, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> I dont sb colors ever. I have a coated small wisk I use to blend. If I dump micas directly it rarely (but can) leave some undissolved if I am too hasty, but when premixed in oil it's never a problem.




That's what I use to blend my mica into my oil and never get clumps


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 10, 2015)

I made mine!...ok I made my feather to represent something other than a feather....& my base color is more than one color...I made it in a tall & skinny mold...this was fun, now for the wait!


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 10, 2015)

songwind said:


> Who knows, you may have just accidentally invented the "butterfly wing swirl" or something.



you mean something like this? he he was a diffirent kind of butterfly swirl...maybe I'll tweak it another time.

not my entry by the way.


----------



## songwind (Oct 10, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> you mean something like this? he he was a diffirent kind of butterfly swirl...maybe I'll tweak it another time.
> 
> not my entry by the way.


Wow, that's really nice looking. You should do a tutorial


----------



## songwind (Oct 10, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> you mean something like this? he he was a diffirent kind of butterfly swirl...maybe I'll tweak it another time.
> 
> not my entry by the way.


Wow, that's really nice looking. You should do a tutorial!


----------



## soapswirl (Oct 10, 2015)

I had a go at this tonight. Was one of those times where it all goes wrong in the last moments! All seemed well, i got my soap into squirt bottles no problem, then as i start to do the layers it seems to have solidified in the bottles...aargh! I did manage to finish it but imagine it's going to look pretty messy inside. Also my bars are pretty small as i couldn't get half the soap out of the bottles!


----------



## JuneP (Oct 10, 2015)

Just cut my entry and my big error wasn't a total disaster. Overall I'm happy, because I actually got 4 colors in the middle as well as the colored background; and the colors came close to the palette I created with my new basic water color kit. 

Next time I won't do the squiggly lines with the squeezy bottles; or if I do I will lay down enough of each color to cover the base layer below. It left gaps in the patterns on some pieces.

I videotaped the cutting but won't get the video edited and up for a few more days. I've got that intestinal bug I had last week return yesterday, and last time it lasted 3 days,so I don't think I'll be up to soaping the next few days and by then it may be too late for another entry.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 10, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> When I need my soap to stay fluid I never SB my colours in - I just stir and if it needs to thicken I just wait for it to happen on its own





lionprincess00 said:


> I dont sb colors ever. I have a coated small wisk I use to blend. If I dump micas directly it rarely (but can) leave some undissolved if I am too hasty, but when premixed in oil it's never a problem.





BlackDog said:


> Both times I have tried to stir in colors (using mica, blended with oil) I have ended up with little bits that didn't get blended in and formed marks in the soap.  I don't know if it's an issue with not getting tiny clumps mixed in, so I ordered one of those little mini mixers to fully get my mica mixed with oil and hopefully I won't have to sb.  It should arrive today, so I'll have it to use when I try this challenge again.



I use natural colorants, and they clump if not SB. But I usually mix them in water or glycerin or oil first, and I didn't this time, so had to SB. When I try it again, I'll be more thorough for sure.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 10, 2015)

soapswirl said:


> I had a go at this tonight. Was one of those times where it all goes wrong in the last moments! All seemed well, i got my soap into squirt bottles no problem, then as i start to do the layers it seems to have solidified in the bottles...aargh! I did manage to finish it but imagine it's going to look pretty messy inside. Also my bars are pretty small as i couldn't get half the soap out of the bottles!



That's what happened to my first try, too.


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 10, 2015)

when will the entry thread be posted? I'm just curious, can't wait to post mine & see everyone else's.


----------



## newbie (Oct 10, 2015)

Entry thread will be posted on the 19th.


----------



## Saponista (Oct 10, 2015)

I haven't managed to start mine yet!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 10, 2015)

I've started mine!  I had everything organised and was congratulating myself on being so organised (which is quite rare), until I got to the bit where I needed the hanger. Then it was complete panic - Where on earth was it?  I hadn't even got it out ready (how the mighty fall!).  When I did find it, I realised I was doing a small test batch and it was much too large. I have never bent a hanger so fast in my life. It was crooked and wavy, but at that stage I didn't care. The hanger was going in, I was determined to finish! I'm not sure how it will turn out. My mould is tall and skinny and finding the space to put my cardboard dividers in was difficult, let alone trying to pour the batter in such a small space. But, God did I enjoy myself!! I must be mad.


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 10, 2015)

Well, that was interesting. I do not know what I will see tomorrow. However, I will be gobsmacked if I happen to see anything resembling a feather in my soap!

This is the first time I soaped using my masterbatched oils and lye. Also the first time I "slowly" stickblended my batter to emulsion (looked for the change from light and dark swirled to completely light and everything   So, being used to my overblending ways I moved at the same speed that I usually do when it came to pouring ... mistake. The batter had not become thick enough. The colored batter layers quickly settled into my uncolored bottom. Plus, I had cut my dividers too tall - which didn't allow me to pour closer to the bottom layer. 

All that said, there did come a time when I was able to get some thicker layers laid down. It's just that at that time, I forgot the order in which I was pouring my batter because the phone rang. I soldiered on though and while I don't think I'll see a feather in the middle of my soap(probably more like a blob), I like the fragrance a lot - Fragrance Buddy's Nectarine and Mint.  

Oh well, off to make an unscented, uncolored batch as requested by my dear, undemanding, patient daughter :roll:


----------



## Deedles (Oct 10, 2015)

soapswirl said:


> I had a go at this tonight. Was one of those times where it all goes wrong in the last moments! All seemed well, i got my soap into squirt bottles no problem, then as i start to do the layers it seems to have solidified in the bottles...aargh! I did manage to finish it but imagine it's going to look pretty messy inside. Also my bars are pretty small as i couldn't get half the soap out of the bottles!



I was thinking about that as I plopped that last batch into the mold. I've got several squirt bottles from an art class. I got to thinking just how hard they would be to clean and what if the soap thickened too fast to squirt out!


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 10, 2015)

I made my own hanger tool when i first got my tall n skinny mold that I used for mine, I did have to make two dividers. I think it went well..my base color is not one solid color, my design for it went well I think.


----------



## Punkin2x74 (Oct 11, 2015)

Bwahahaha okay so I can't officially join this challenge so I was going to do one on my own.  I made a couple mistakes.  #1. I researched many t&s molds and thought this one held 44 oz of oils. Well I was 16 oz. Short.  #2. I forgot that me and yuzu was a not fast mover but it moved quicker than I thought it did once it got into the mold.  I went to hanger swirl the batter I did have and it was peanut butter once it sat in the mold.  Also, I much like everyone else have two different style ends. One with 3 lines and one with two.  Well next time I'll use the wider set.  

On the other hand I LOVE my color choice.  Sigh.  I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## soapswirl (Oct 11, 2015)

Pleasantly surprised when I cut this today, there is something resembling a feather in there! Smells lovely - passion fruit and rose - but a tricky FO to work with! So I will be having another go with hopefully a better behaved FO!


----------



## newbie (Oct 11, 2015)

Keep us posted, Punkin! You'll be in for next month and official!

Oh, I LOVE the color combo, Soapswirl!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 11, 2015)

Gorgeous colours soap swirl and a lovely feather. I'm impressed that you managed to do that with a tricky fragrance oil!


----------



## afbrat (Oct 11, 2015)

I love those colors, soapswirl!


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 11, 2015)

Well I'm fairly pleased with attempt #1 even though it didn't go exactly as planned.  I haven't done much swirling before and I don't think I've ever been so excited to cut into a soap, lol!  It's not perfect but I learned a lot from the attempt, and I can't wait to try #2!


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 11, 2015)

I love your colours soapswirl! I'm a sucker for pinks!!!


----------



## soapswirl (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks guys  I was pretty surprised to see anything feather like at all in there! Now i just have to come up with an equally lovely colour scheme for my second attempt...!


----------



## Punkin2x74 (Oct 11, 2015)

Alright. Here's my failed attempt. I have a feeling that had I had enough batter I would have been able to make this just the way I envisioned it.


----------



## rparrny (Oct 11, 2015)

soapswirl said:


> I had a go at this tonight. Was one of those times where it all goes wrong in the last moments! All seemed well, i got my soap into squirt bottles no problem, then as i start to do the layers it seems to have solidified in the bottles...aargh! I did manage to finish it but imagine it's going to look pretty messy inside. Also my bars are pretty small as i couldn't get half the soap out of the bottles!


Yeah, after my last disaster, I needed to make a successful loaf of anything else before I tried again....I also ordered a hanger swirl tool that I am very pleased with and I hope makes at least that aspect of the job a little easier...maybe tomorrow..


----------



## rparrny (Oct 11, 2015)

Punkin2x74 said:


> Alright. Here's my failed attempt. I have a feeling that had I had enough batter I would have been able to make this just the way I envisioned it.


I think it's beautiful...not a feather but beautiful none the less.


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 11, 2015)

I agree. They may not have been the swirl you were looking for Punkin, but they are unique. If you look closely, you can see faces in the swirl.
As for the feather swirl .. given my attempt yesterday, I expect your swirl is much more interesting than mine will be.


----------



## Punkin2x74 (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Yes I'm happy with my crazy skulls.  Usually I am one of those that just goes with the flow of what will be will be.  I haven't tried an exact pattern yet so I'm not too disappointed in the outcome just my lack of memory in that this one needed more batter


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 11, 2015)

My feather looks kinda square...So if I like it enough to enter the contest, can I still share it here before the Official thread is created?


----------



## rparrny (Oct 11, 2015)

Punkin2x74 said:


> Thanks everyone. Yes I'm happy with my crazy skulls.  Usually I am one of those that just goes with the flow of what will be will be.  I haven't tried an exact pattern yet so I'm not too disappointed in the outcome just my lack of memory in that this one needed more batter


You could label them "A Grateful Dead Halloween":lolno:


----------



## newbie (Oct 11, 2015)

New rule in place is asking that people NOT post their entry here before the official entry thread. It's fun to have the suspense of what people will enter and if everyone sees everything beforehand, a lot of the thrill is gone. You'll have to sit on your hands for another week or so!


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 11, 2015)

that's what I thought...


----------



## Misschief (Oct 12, 2015)

Since I have the day off and more oils on hand, I'm going to try one more attempt at a feather swirl. I'm not unhappy with my second attempt but third time could be the charm, right?


----------



## soapswirl (Oct 12, 2015)

My second attempt went worse than my first! The sides had began to solidify while I was working on my feather so when I removed the dividers and tried to push the hanger through it collapsed in on itself. Aargh!


----------



## Misschief (Oct 12, 2015)

My third attempt is in the mold. I think it went better than the previous two attempts but I really need to make my dividers just a touch bigger. As I filled the center, the dividers pushed out towards the sides. How it worked out, we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 12, 2015)

Punkin2x74 said:


> Thanks everyone. Yes I'm happy with my crazy skulls.  Usually I am one of those that just goes with the flow of what will be will be.  I haven't tried an exact pattern yet so I'm not too disappointed in the outcome just my lack of memory in that this one needed more batter



They DO look like skulls! Oh that is awesome! Nicely done!


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 12, 2015)

I made my first attempt last night. I didn't have squeeze bottles so I used little spoons. My hanger is huge. This should be interesting.


----------



## brandnew (Oct 12, 2015)

Soapswirl....the left of the middle row looks a lovely flowerbud!  

Looking forward to all the entries!


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll be making a 2nd try at this challenge...with a different mold & trying it without the dividers to see if i can get a less square look, how many can we enter?


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm going to try again on Wednesday. Let's see if I can avoid my tendency to over SB LOL


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm not sure how this one turned out...Iwanted to try without the dividers...so I sprayed rubbing alcohol between the layers...I messed up by adding too much soap to the three feather colors...so I ended up doing the top totally different than i planned, I did encase my feather with the background colors... so this might just be the best thing i could have done for the top lol...Oh and back before I made my first soap i attempted to make a mold I made from silicone putty & a design made  from polymer clay, i used it for the first time tonight with the leftovers...I'm hot sticky & sweaty now. hopefully my feather will not be so square... Oh & how many soap designs can we enter into this contest?


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 12, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Let's see if I can avoid my tendency to over SB LOL



but over stick blending will make sure your batter isn't too thin  Mine got thick on me, I worked with it...lots of banging the mold to smooth it down till the next layer (the recipe I used tonight has 75% solid oils & I let it cool down too much..I knew better)


----------



## newbie (Oct 12, 2015)

You can enter soaps from one batch only.


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 13, 2015)

so my feather did a slide on my 2nd try, looks like it's fell or is floating...the background I like better as well only I prefer the first one because of the color & I made it in a tall n skinny...thinking of making try number 3...combine the 2 techniques...


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 13, 2015)

Well mine was a total flop. It's still an ok soap but it's definitely not a hidden feather. Maybe this weekend I'll give it one more try.


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm going to recycle the mayonaise containers that have a ribbon like squirt bottle opening...to make my hidden feather on my third try.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 14, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing everyone's entries!!


----------



## songwind (Oct 14, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> I'm going to recycle the mayonaise containers that have a ribbon like squirt bottle opening...to make my hidden feather on my third try.


Interesting idea. I look forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Oct 14, 2015)

Not sure if I will get to this or not, now. At least on time. The car fell down, boyfriend/hubby mechanic figure currently has the engine completely out of it and is performing several surgeries, so Solomon and I are displaced to his house for about a week and a half while parts get ordered and surgeries get completed, surprise/hidden issues get rooted out, etc. If I am not too worn out from work, though, I can take his car, run home, and masterbatch my oils and lye while doing the laundry and I won't have a car load of soap supplies to bring back. I am off work tomorrow after all.  Anyways, thought I would check in.


----------



## afbrat (Oct 14, 2015)

Well, first attempt batter got too thick too quickly. Tried again, and didn't get thick enough trace I guess. Batter was too thin, so I ended up just randomly swirling. It will probably be super ugly!  Lol.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 14, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> I'm going to recycle the mayonaise containers that have a ribbon like squirt bottle opening...to make my hidden feather on my third try.



I just washed out an empty honey squirt bottle with the same idea.


----------



## KristaY (Oct 14, 2015)

Arrgghhh!!! I'm so frustrated right now. You know how you have a beautiful design plan in your head, map it out, then all goes to crap? Yep, that happened...twice! First batch traced too slowly, second a bit too fast but I could have worked with it.

My problem is getting in the 3rd layer of each color with the base in between. I think I may have my dividers too close together so I have less area to work with. I'm going to give it one more go tonight and see how it works out. Dinner and beer break first though....grrrrr.....:x


----------



## dillsandwitch (Oct 15, 2015)

I dont think I'm going to be able to have a go this month  Shame really as I was looking forward to trying this technique out. I have been swamped with work, had family visit and now my Rotti is sick and it may be bone cancer.  We will find out for sure after a biopsy next week. 

I wish everyone good luck and look forward to seeing everyones entries


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 15, 2015)

KristaY said:


> Arrgghhh!!! I'm so frustrated right now. You know how you have a beautiful design plan in your head, map it out, then all goes to crap? Yep, that happened...twice! First batch traced too slowly, second a bit too fast but I could have worked with it.
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is getting in the 3rd layer of each color with the base in between. I think I may have my dividers too close together so I have less area to work with. I'm going to give it one more go tonight and see how it works out. Dinner and beer break first though....grrrrr.....:x




You don't have to put the base colour inbetween each layer if that helps? The rule was just you had to have 3 colours used 3 times. Of course if it's part of your design then I can't help...


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 15, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> You don't have to put the base colour inbetween each layer if that helps? The rule was just you had to have 3 colours used 3 times. Of course if it's part of your design then I can't help...



Oh that's good news! I had an idea but wasn't sure I wanted the base color involved in the feather itself. Now I can give it a try


----------



## afbrat (Oct 15, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> You don't have to put the base colour inbetween each layer if that helps? The rule was just you had to have 3 colours used 3 times. Of course if it's part of your design then I can't help...




Oh!  I was under the impression that we had to have that base color between each layer!  Maybe I will do a third try after all!  I had given up...


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry if my rules were unclear - no requirement to use your base colour in between colours if you don't want to. I think I did for the first round of each colour but then I just used it to separate each full section of colour ie I used all 3 colours then the base


----------



## afbrat (Oct 15, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Sorry if my rules were unclear - no requirement to use your base colour in between colours if you don't want to. I think I did for the first round of each colour but then I just used it to separate each full section of colour ie I used all 3 colours then the base
> 
> View attachment 17211




Your rules are not unclear  I just read them again and I can't figure out why I thought there had to be base color between the 3 colors. I just interpreted it wrong I guess


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 17, 2015)

Ok I got my second attempt done... whew! And I managed to keep it fluid enough to do it exactly like I was supposed to! I didn't go SB happy this time and I almost forgot to do the dang hanger part UGH LOL. I hope it looks nice when it's done because I tried a color scheme I normally would not try. Keeping my fingers crossed for the cut tomorrow night


----------



## dibbles (Oct 17, 2015)

dillsandwitch said:


> I dont think I'm going to be able to have a go this month  Shame really as I was looking forward to trying this technique out. I have been swamped with work, had family visit and now my Rotti is sick and it may be bone cancer.  We will find out for sure after a biopsy next week.
> 
> I wish everyone good luck and look forward to seeing everyones entries



It's so hard when our fur babies are sick. :sad:


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 17, 2015)

dillsandwitch said:


> I dont think I'm going to be able to have a go this month  Shame really as I was looking forward to trying this technique out. I have been swamped with work, had family visit and now my Rotti is sick and it may be bone cancer.  We will find out for sure after a biopsy next week.
> 
> I wish everyone good luck and look forward to seeing everyones entries




Oh no, I hope your pooch is ok and it's not that


----------



## Deedles (Oct 17, 2015)

dillsandwitch said:


> I dont think I'm going to be able to have a go this month  Shame really as I was looking forward to trying this technique out. I have been swamped with work, had family visit and now my Rotti is sick and it may be bone cancer.  We will find out for sure after a biopsy next week.
> 
> I wish everyone good luck and look forward to seeing everyones entries


I'm keeping good thoughts and prayers for your fur baby!
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 17, 2015)

doing my third try today, hopefully this one will look great!


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 17, 2015)

Ugh, did my second attempt this morning and I'm pretty sure it was actually less successful than the first, lol.  I was determined to stay methodical and not panic!  I even used my 80% lard recipe that takes practically years to trace.  By the end I was flinging colored batter everywhere and cussing a blue streak, haha.  I almost forgot to do the hanger, even.  "challenge" is right.  Prob should try to crawl before I walk and do a simple drop swirl or something!


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Oct 17, 2015)

A trip to Denver has intruded on my soaping plans.  I had hoped that I'd have time to get at least 1 batch done before I left.  Oh well.  When does judging begin? Maybe I'll have time when I get home.


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Did my third try...after re-reading the rules I know my 2nd try was a definite flop- my first try fits the rules, not what I had visioned though, so maybe my third time will be a charm.

my 2nd attempt- The feather slid & too much is touching the bottom-


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 17, 2015)

MrsSpaceship said:


> A trip to Denver has intruded on my soaping plans.  I had hoped that I'd have time to get at least 1 batch done before I left.  Oh well.  When does judging begin? Maybe I'll have time when I get home.




The entry thread will be open 19th to 24th. So long as you get your entry posted by then you're ok


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 17, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> my 2nd attempt- The feather slid & too much is touching the bottom-



Maybe the feather didn't turn out how you hoped but those colors are to die for!
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 17, 2015)

MrsSpaceship said:


> A trip to Denver has intruded on my soaping plans.  I had hoped that I'd have time to get at least 1 batch done before I left.  Oh well.  When does judging begin? Maybe I'll have time when I get home.



Did you go to the zombie crawl? I missed it this year... but I love the thought that someone from here might be have been seeking brains.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Oct 18, 2015)

Sonya-m, Thank you, I'll try and slip some soaping during the week after I get home.  

stayc1, I love the colors you chose, it may not be what you wanted, but it really is lovely.  

Snappyllama, lol, I came into town for a convention and tonight found myself smack dab in the middle of the zombie crawl.  I was completely baffled at first, these folks make it an all day thing so there were zombies out as early as 9am when I arrived if not earlier.  It was fun though.


----------



## Deedles (Oct 18, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> Did my third try...after re-reading the rules I know my 2nd try was a definite flop- my first try fits the rules, not what I had visioned though, so maybe my third time will be a charm.
> 
> my 2nd attempt- The feather slid & too much is touching the bottom-



Maybe not a feather, looks like the ivy in my back yard! Love your colors!

http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Misschief (Oct 18, 2015)

As much as I love this feather, it isn't my entry. This was attempt #2; the batter was very thin and my colours kind of ran into each other and then drifted when I removed the dividers. I do like it, though; the feather came out quite delicate.



Feather815 by Ev Skae, on Flickr


----------



## KristaY (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice, fall colors Misschief! It's very interesting how it drifted sideways. If I didn't know you were attempting a feather, I would have thought it was an amazing hidden leaf. Looks great!


----------



## Misschief (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks Krista... I love the colours, too. This challenge is definitely that... a challenge. There's a fine line between too liquid and too hard. It's been a real learning curve.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 18, 2015)

It may not be a feather but it's very beautiful. 

I'm sorry people are finding this one tough but I guess it wouldn't be called the SMF Challenge if it wasn't a challenge

I was obviously very lucky with my tutorial soap as that was the first time I've done the technique too


----------



## KristaY (Oct 18, 2015)

Challenge is right, Misschief! Not only the trace consistency but also the thickness of the hangar. Too skinny and it doesn't drag enough batter, too thick and it drags too much batter down. So far I've made 5 attempts and I'm leaving it at that. Whew!


----------



## KristaY (Oct 18, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> It may not be a feather but it's very beautiful.
> 
> I'm sorry people are finding this one tough but I guess it wouldn't be called the SMF Challenge if it wasn't a challenge
> 
> I was obviously very lucky with my tutorial soap as that was the first time I've done the technique too



Seriously Sonya? The video was your first attempt? WOW! Now I'm even more envious of your amazing skills, lol. :-D


----------



## Misschief (Oct 18, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> It may not be a feather but it's very beautiful.
> 
> I'm sorry people are finding this one tough but I guess it wouldn't be called the SMF Challenge if it wasn't a challenge
> 
> I was obviously very lucky with my tutorial soap as that was the first time I've done the technique too



Thank you, Sonya. I agree - it wouldn't be called the SMF Challenge if it wasn't one. I learned a lot and isn't that what a challenge is all about?

I had fun with it, ended up with one flop and two decent attempts. And I now have a hanger to use with other swirling techniques.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 18, 2015)

Believe me I know I was lucky with many factors - well behaved FO, a hanger tool I knew was the right thickness from previous failed butterfly swirls and really sturdy dividers, again from previous fails using weaker dividers.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm starting to think that I'm cursed during the challenges... I never have these problems when I'm not trying to do something in particular.

Attempt 1: one colorant seized the batter during the pour - could only manage a plop
Attempt 2: FO accelerated - could only manage a plop
Attempt 3: FO reversed trace (yay) then riced (boo) then separated (double boo) then alternated between ricing and separating while I beat the batter into submission. Both the stickblender and I were cursing at the end. I *think* I may have gotten a feather after finally being able to pour.  We'll see tomorrow. <fingers crossed>


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 18, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> It may not be a feather but it's very beautiful.
> 
> I'm sorry people are finding this one tough but I guess it wouldn't be called the SMF Challenge if it wasn't a challenge
> 
> I was obviously very lucky with my tutorial soap as that was the first time I've done the technique too



Sonya I love the challenge in the challenges (say that ten times fast lol).... it forces me to keep trying til I get it right


----------



## Misschief (Oct 18, 2015)

Snappy... keeping my fingers crossed on your behalf.


----------



## mintle (Oct 18, 2015)

I also had 4 attempts and none of them resulted in the nice even feather inbetween the dividers. My trace was either too thick or too thin or false hahaha. Plenty of soaps for personal use. But I have also practiced natural colorants in this process and this all is a great excercise. Good luck everyone!


----------



## newbie (Oct 18, 2015)

I re-read the rules and I think I misunderstood something when I first read it. For clarification for me, are only feathers allowed? I made my soaps using the techniques but to different effect and I don't have the standard feather.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh I'm excited! I cut my second attempt and by golly I've got a feather! It's not perfect, it's too close to the bottom, so the tail is very stubby, almost nonexistent, but it's a friggin feather! I'm so proud that I actually did it! 

But I'm doing a third attempt tonight, because I know what I need to correct now. Exact same recipe so I'm hoping it comes out better with the adjustments.

And thank goodness for the funnel pitchers! They made it so much easier to get into the narrow center channel.


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 18, 2015)

I think my third attempt was a charm!...although my purple morphed to a grey...


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm so excited to see all your photos!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 18, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> I think my third attempt was a charm!...although my purple morphed to a grey...



Yay!  This was a tough technique to master, for sure, but I think I understand now how to do it. Let's hope my third attempt is a success and all my tweaks will pay off


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 19, 2015)

I confess I only tried the feather once. I definitely did not get a feather. I was going to do another batch this weekend but honestly I had so much other stuff I needed to get done I didn't have time. I don't know if I will get another attempt in before the deadline but I commend you for this challenge. Its a tough one, and I will say I got a lot closer this time than the first couple times I've tried it before this challenge, so there is that.:smile:


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 19, 2015)

Attempt number three is in the mold in the fridge doing its soapy thing  I've got my fingers crossed that this one is the one


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 19, 2015)

newbie said:


> I re-read the rules and I think I misunderstood something when I first read it. For clarification for me, are only feathers allowed? I made my soaps using the techniques but to different effect and I don't have the standard feather.




It needs to be a feather, it can be a fancy feather but still needs to be a feather. I've seen some that have been photographed upside down to look more like trees - this would be fine as it is still a feather 

It was this kind of effect I referring to in the rules that is more a flower than feather


----------



## Saponista (Oct 19, 2015)

Today is the day, I'm having a first try. Keep everything crossed for me. I really should just go for a straightforward design, but my brain always says 'I wonder what would happen if you tweaked that and did that a slightly different way'.


----------



## newbie (Oct 19, 2015)

I think mine don't qualify so I will post them here. 

I used dividers and layers but I pulled through the colors in the same direction as the dividers came out. I used each color three times but the layers were very thin and some of the colors had both a high and low water portion, which gives enough variety that they don't necessarily look like the same color. When I pulled my dividers out, I kind of pulled them in and out in hopes that it would give more texture, for lack of a better word, to the leaves and it also pulled the pinks down. 

I like the effect I got (lots of crackle though from using my tallow at the bottom of the box) but I don't think they qualify per the rules.


----------



## traderbren (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow, newbie. Those are gorgeous. I love the color combination and the crackle effect.


----------



## green soap (Oct 19, 2015)

I will have to sit this one out, too bad - no time until Saturday, and then I would not be able to show cut pictures!  it sounds like a hard one though from what I have been reading in this thread.  Looking forward to all the pictures.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Oct 19, 2015)

I only got the chance to do one! I hope everyone likes it x.x its the first time I've done anything this challenging with the patterns


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Oct 19, 2015)

This looks like fun!   If it's not too late, can I join in the challenge for this month?


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 19, 2015)

QueenBeeSoap said:


> This looks like fun!   If it's not too late, can I join in the challenge for this month?




So long as you post your entry in the entry thread before the closing deadline you can


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 19, 2015)

Attempt #2 is in the mold. I wanted to get to this over the weekend. However, the teen, the "older teen" and especially the dogs kept me busy this weekend. It looks like no matter how this one turns out, it will be my entry. So, fingers crossed.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 19, 2015)

newbie said:


> I think mine don't qualify so I will post them here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Newbie - I feel that is fine to enter - my rules don't mention how the divider should be removed or in which direction - go ahead and post away in the entry thread!!


----------



## newbie (Oct 19, 2015)

I thought you guys might get a kick out of this try. I accidentally took my dividers out before I pulled up. In moving the dividers, I moved my hanger and completely missed all the colors. Bomb!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 19, 2015)

newbie said:


> I thought you guys might get a kick out of this try. I accidentally took my dividers out before I pulled up. In moving the dividers, I moved my hanger and completely missed all the colors. Bomb!



That's beautiful! You should replicate that!


----------



## Misschief (Oct 19, 2015)

newbie said:


> I thought you guys might get a kick out of this try. I accidentally took my dividers out before I pulled up. In moving the dividers, I moved my hanger and completely missed all the colors. Bomb!



I LOVE your colours!! Very dramatic!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 19, 2015)

Newbie I really like that - it looks like a rose. Maybe you created a new technique - the hanger miss swirl.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 20, 2015)

Ugh I'm so frustrated! Attempt number 2 came out technically correct, but the dang colors are too rich, it looks muddy to me. Sigh.

I guess there will be a third attempt on Wednesday LOL. Maybe third times the charm?


----------



## afbrat (Oct 20, 2015)

newbie said:


> I thought you guys might get a kick out of this try. I accidentally took my dividers out before I pulled up. In moving the dividers, I moved my hanger and completely missed all the colors. Bomb!




Those are awesome!  I love those colors, reminds me of a bonfire!


----------



## newbie (Oct 20, 2015)

It might make a good jelly fish if I were to do it right. I love it- the hanger miss swirl!


----------



## Saponista (Oct 20, 2015)

I had two goes today with the same colour scheme. The first batch I decided to use 40% lye conc but forgot that that would mean I had less batter. So now I have a really short squat soap which is going to have a squashed up feather inside. Then I had a second go and I wanted to try and pour really thin layers to get a wispy feather. I think what I will get is a muddy mess though! Try again tomorrow I guess!!! I'm so annoyed at myself.


I love your colour scheme on that miss soap newbie. I love the little touches of white between the colours. I thought about maybe trying a gold or metallic mica line between some of the layers.


----------



## brandnew (Oct 20, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> That's beautiful! You should replicate that!



Ha! Ha! Before I read that... newbie ...I was thinking....wow, you accidentally get an effect you like then have such a hard time trying to reproduce it!!  Your accidents are lovely! :smile:


----------



## songwind (Oct 20, 2015)

My dividers came in the mail yesterday (my homemade ones have historically not been a great thing) so I am going to try to make my attempt tonight. It should just be cuttable by the time the thread closes.


----------



## brandnew (Oct 20, 2015)

gigisiguenza;553573

And thank goodness for the funnel pitchers! They made it so much easier to get into the narrow center channel. :)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I was thinking how people get frustrated with squeezy bottles....I have funnel pitchers also but has anyone seen largish syringes? I know there are lil ones for baby medicine....do large plastic ones exist? It would solve the solidifying soap in bottles???  Just an idea...


----------



## songwind (Oct 20, 2015)

Something like a veterinary syringe might work.


----------



## traderbren (Oct 20, 2015)

brandnew said:


> I was thinking how people get frustrated with squeezy bottles....I have funnel pitchers also but has anyone seen largish syringes? I know there are lil ones for baby medicine....do large plastic ones exist? It would solve the solidifying soap in bottles???  Just an idea...


Perhaps a turkey baster with a removable bulb top might work?


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 20, 2015)

here is my first try...I went with my third try.


----------



## Saponista (Oct 20, 2015)

I have used 50ml syringes in the past, you still have to wash them out though and they squirt the batter out with considerable force. Not like a gentle squirt from a squeeze bottle. I used them with needles for intricate work.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 20, 2015)

Loving the entries so far!!!


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, I guess I will have to give it another go tomorrow. My second attempt came out alright except for the fact that my two blues, which looked shades different when pouring, look exactly the same shade when I cut it. I think one of the main keys here is contrasting colors. I love the challenge, but had hoped I was done with this technique so I could get back to fumbling around and abusing other techniques too ... lol


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 20, 2015)

I can see a variation between those blues - one of them looks more turquoise to me


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 20, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> I can see a variation between those blues - one of them looks more turquoise to me



Ha! One IS turquoise! 
Jeesh, I'm getting old .. time to go see the optometrist.:Kitten Love:

That said, I think I'll still make another attempt. Suddenly I've got extra time on my hands this week (finished a floor earlier than I thought I would).


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey everyone, I have a question. I haven't officially signed up for this challenge yet, but I am making a second attempt at it and if I like the result I will sign up and submit it. My question is when you take your hanger are all of you pushing it all the way down straight to the bottom then swiping to the side and then coming up and out, or as you push your hanger down do you pull it slightly toward you and then hit the bottom to give the bottom end of the feather that little pull?


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 20, 2015)

I guess you could do either - if you wanted the tail of your feather to slope to one side then do the latter. In my tutorial I went straight down, along then up the side


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thx Sonya. It looked like you did, but I wanted to confirm.


----------



## newbie (Oct 20, 2015)

I can see a difference in the blues as well although it's not strong. They look like Turquoise and Teal Green to me. People are making some excellent soaps!!!


----------



## skayc1 (Oct 20, 2015)

I had so much fun with this!


----------



## Saponista (Oct 21, 2015)

I agree with newbie, there are some fantastic soaps. Everyone has really worked hard on these and it shows! We have so many talented soapers here. 

Also, I really like the shape of your feather snappy, just wondering how you got it to be pointed at the top?


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm so impressed with some of these soaps! I want to try one more attempt, but I'm not sure I should waste the supplies to be dissatisfied with my colors again LOL. I think I'll wait til tomorrow to decide, I'm too tired right now. I'm sitting at work, waiting for my ride to get here so I can go eat and go home.


----------



## Saponista (Oct 21, 2015)

This is what happens when your batter is too fluid! 

It's ok though as I quite like my first attempt that didn't have enough batter. I just topped it up with some more at the end and it kind of looks like I meant to do that.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 21, 2015)

Saponista said:


> View attachment 17303
> View attachment 17304
> 
> 
> ...



Saponista - IMTDT is becoming my default phrase when it comes to my soaps LOL


----------



## osso (Oct 21, 2015)

I did not get to making a soap for this challenge. I love what everyone is posting though!


----------



## Saponista (Oct 21, 2015)

I had one more try this afternoon and I'm gutted. I tried something a bit different, but I spent too long creating it and when I came to pull out my homemade cardboard dividers, the soap at the bottom had got stuck and pulled up through everything, likely destroying my design inside. Oh well I will still enter my try with too little batter as the feather is still nice. I just don't have time for another try. I will wait until tomorrow before entering though to see how disastrous today's attempt actually is.

LOL Gigi - I could also turn the bad too fluid attempt sideways and say they were supposed to be angelfish  maybe I invented the new angelfish swirl......


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 21, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I had one more try this afternoon and I'm gutted. I tried something a bit different, but I spent too long creating it and when I came to pull out my homemade cardboard dividers, the soap at the bottom had got stuck and pulled up through everything, likely destroying my design inside. Oh well I will still enter my try with too little batter as the feather is still nice. I just don't have time for another try. I will wait until tomorrow before entering though to see how disastrous today's attempt actually is.
> 
> LOL Gigi - I could also turn the bad too fluid attempt sideways and say they were supposed to be angelfish  maybe I invented the new angelfish swirl......



Hahahaha yep, that's exactly what you should do... the angel fish swirl


----------



## KristaY (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow! There's some really great feathers being posted. I love all the variety of color combos and the different effects people are getting. It's really making my creative wheels turn thinking of all the possibilities. Beautiful work, everyone! 

I also have to thank you, Sonya, for giving us the feather as our challenge. I've learned so much on this one which is exactly the point of having a challenge!


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Oct 21, 2015)

I didn't get time to get this one, either, I am still playing gypsy, running back and forth between houses, car still in the shop. It's almost finished but now the man is home sick. Maybe next month, but I still plan on trying to learn the technique! Everyone's posting some awesome feathers!!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 21, 2015)

It's amazing what a couple of days can do for the look of a soap. I wasn't thrilled with my second attempt when it was first cut, but after a couple days sitting, it looks much nicer. I think it's going to be the one I submit for the challenge


----------



## afbrat (Oct 21, 2015)

newbie said:


> 1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first)
> 
> 2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)
> 
> ...




33.  Afbrat (Hope it's not too late to enter)


----------



## Saponista (Oct 21, 2015)

I love the round black parts of krista's entry. I wonder how she got that effect? It would be cool to just do that effect on its own to create an ear of corn type shape.


----------



## newbie (Oct 21, 2015)

Maybe the black got thicker than the other batter and held its shape instead of spreading out. I know my AC thickens up faster than other batter. It's funny you made that comment, Saponista, because I was just admiring the effect she got with the different shapes.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 21, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Ok I got my second attempt done... whew! And I managed to keep it fluid enough to do it exactly like I was supposed to! I didn't go SB happy this time and I almost forgot to do the dang hanger part UGH LOL. I hope it looks nice when it's done because I tried a color scheme I normally would not try. Keeping my fingers crossed for the cut tomorrow night




Gigi, 
Nice entry for the competition! I liked the autumn colours and what a great feather!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 21, 2015)

penelopejane said:


> Gigi,
> Nice entry for the competition! I liked the autumn colours and what a great feather!



Tyvm


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 21, 2015)

afbrat said:


> 33.  Afbrat (Hope it's not too late to enter)




Nope not too late so long as you post your entry by the closing date, 24th


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 21, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 

2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)

3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping

4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)

5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)

6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)

7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)

8. osso (...it's been a long week)

9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)

10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)

11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)

12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)

13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)

14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)

15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 

16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)

17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 

18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)

19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)

20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)

21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)

22. MissChief (I guess I did it wrong the first time... oh well, I'm IN)

23. Mrs. Spaceship (Gonna spread my wings and hope to fly!)

24. mintle (no dividers, no hanger to bend, no very slow moving recipe - scared but I go for it!)

25 JuneP New micas and new Palm oil have arrived and will definitely make time to give this a go in the next day or two.

26. Judiraz ( never tried this, should be fun)

27. TeresaT (This challenge has to turn out better than my last two challenge disasters. Doesn't it? Please!)

28. Jules92207 (So gonna have to McGyver this cause I don't have anything I need to do this as elegantly as Sonya...this should be interesting)

29. Soapswirl (last time I attempted something like this - a hidden Christmas tree - was a disaster! Must try harder this time...)

30.Songwind (Sounds like fun. I wanted to learn this technique anyway, so... )

31. Rowan (terrified, but can't resist)

32. Luv2Soap (Hot ****...count me in!!!)

33.  Afbrat (Hope it's not too late to enter)


----------



## afbrat (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you for fixing my entry. I couldn't figure out how to copy on the app.


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 21, 2015)

Awww man, Judiraz's entry is what I hoped my first feather swirl would look like but it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Judiraz (Oct 22, 2015)

Great minds think alike! I can't use the Ginger Ale FO without using yellows & greens.


----------



## KristaY (Oct 22, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I love the round black parts of krista's entry. I wonder how she got that effect? It would be cool to just do that effect on its own to create an ear of corn type shape.



Thanks Saponista! I was laughing when I first cut because of the black eyes I saw but I think you're really on to something. A hidden corn stalk would be awesome!



newbie said:


> Maybe the black got thicker than the other batter and held its shape instead of spreading out. I know my AC thickens up faster than other batter. It's funny you made that comment, Saponista, because I was just admiring the effect she got with the different shapes.



I agree with you, newbie. I mixed the A/C in water and the micas in oil, and the water colorants always move much faster for me too. When I was layering I had to work much harder getting the black to the edges of the dividers using either the back of a spoon or banging the mold on the counter. My theory is the black thickened faster than the other colors so didn't spread as flat, then basically stayed the same shape when I pulled the dividers up and pushed the hanger down. So I guess I ended up with black-eyed pea feathers, lol.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 22, 2015)

Misschief said:


> As much as I love this feather, it isn't my entry. This was attempt #2; the batter was very thin and my colours kind of ran into each other and then drifted when I removed the dividers. I do like it, though; the feather came out quite delicate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really lovely colours and I like the top of the soap too!  Nice and subtle.


----------



## Saponista (Oct 22, 2015)

Who else is still working on an entry this month? Would love to hear from you all as everyone is very quiet!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Oct 22, 2015)

I've gotten a cold and my cutter broke a few days ago. I really really want to enter this challenge. I'm going to see if I'm better before it ends but, it doesn't look like I will be so I'm probably going to skip it and try it on my own. I'll post pics when I get to it of course.


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 22, 2015)

Well in the interests of kicking up a little dust, I'll post the soap I *didn't* enter. It was my first try and pretty successful, but the colors didn't come out well (not white enough and it didn't gel) and the feather looked more like a coat of arms to me. Meh!


----------



## Saponista (Oct 22, 2015)

I actually really like the colours blackdog, thanks for showing us. I love seeing soaps of any kind even if it wasn't the one you are entering. It's great to see the different attempts and learn why you decided to try again. I think it would have easily been entry worthy though!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 22, 2015)

I made my third and final try. I didn't sign up officially, but if it turns out well I'll sign up tomorrow and submit tomorrow. I wasn't sure if I'd get around to it (i had to make an in law lotion, tried the gcsw challenge which I only got one attempt in and failed so didn't submit it, and have made two previous attempts at this challenge already). At 40% lye I should be able to unmold tomorrow.

Edit to say I also filmed the November challenge and made two soaps for it. So we we will see if I can get this feather in


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 22, 2015)

Well I just destroyed the kitchen working on my one-and-only attempt at the Oct challenge!  Recipe and FO behaved nicely but my makeshift dividers were kinda flimsy so there's no telling what shape my feather will have.  I used my 2lb tall skinny mold and was surprised I had enough color to pour at least 5 passes with each.  Hopefully I poured enough base color before starting the layers of color or my feather might be resting on the floor!  I can't wait to cut this puppy and see if I got better definition between the layers than my first attempt.  Oh and I added a cool Halloween topper to mine . . . you'll just have to wait for the cut pics tomorrow muwahahaha!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 22, 2015)

I guess I'll post my first attempt too. I didn't post this one because I liked the colors of the one I submitted better


----------



## afbrat (Oct 22, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> I guess I'll post my first attempt too. I didn't post this one because I liked the colors of the one I submitted better
> View attachment 17323




I really like those colors!  Beautiful soap imho


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 22, 2015)

Well ... that was ... interesting. I guess I'll be posting attempt #2 as my entry. I finished attempt #3 earlier, and let's say it was an adventure. First, I forgot that my son and I made his second batch of soap on Monday. He won't admit it, but two batches in a week says he's hooked ... Guess I'll be buying supplies for two now. 

Anyway, I went to get my masterbatched lye/water and remembered I was out after soaping with my son. So, I had to make my lye/water to do a third attempt. Things got hairy when, working on automatic as if I were using all room temp materials, I started soaping about 1/2 an hour later and my lye/water was still a lil hot. Which, added to my tendency to over SB, meant a very fast trace ... Yes, my batter thickened before my eyes as I was pouring my layers. I struggled to remove my dividers and was left with a tower of colored batter that promptly fell to it's side since I also forgot to add the base to the sides to keep it upright ... 

I  added the base color and still went ahead with the pass with my hangar and am looking forward to seeing how this monstrosity turns out. But, I doubt there's a feather in there anywhere.


----------



## newbie (Oct 22, 2015)

That's hilarious! Well, reading it is. I'm sure it wasn't so funny for you but I'm picturing your Sears Tower of colors slumping over, wondering where its buttresses were. Hopefully all the batter was thick enough to hold it's feather in there! You have to post some cut pics, no matter what.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 22, 2015)

afbrat said:


> I really like those colors!  Beautiful soap imho



Tyvm


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 23, 2015)

Well I won't be entering a soap, my one and only attempt was a flop and I've had some health issues I have been dealing with this month I wasn't expecting so soaping took a bit of a back seat. 

For fun though here's my flop - I love the colors but my dividers were too lose and my hanger way too big. Its ok though, it was a fun try...


----------



## Misschief (Oct 23, 2015)

I really like your colours, Jules.. really cheerful.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 23, 2015)

Misschief said:


> I really like your colours, Jules.. really cheerful.



Thanks! I really like them too. The gold color is actually a gold sparkle, it's really pretty and festive. It will be a good holiday soap.


----------



## newbie (Oct 23, 2015)

Mintle, the 5 attempts were definitely worth it. Your soap is gorgeous.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm with newbie, mintle your soap is beautiful


----------



## mintle (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you so much! 
I also like it . My two previous batches are on the photo - I went with clays as natural colourants but you can see it was not so good. 
The other two batches - I am not even willing to share (one is already shredded for the confetti soap).


----------



## Saponista (Oct 23, 2015)

All that effort paid off, well done mintle


----------



## soapswirl (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't think i'm going to get another try in this month so sadly no entry for me as i've already posted my failed attempts! Was a good challenge to take part in though i enjoyed it


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 23, 2015)

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 

2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)

3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping

4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)

5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)

6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)

7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)

8. osso (...it's been a long week)

9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)

10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)

11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)

12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)

13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)

14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)

15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 

16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)

17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 

18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)

19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)

20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)

21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)

22. MissChief (I guess I did it wrong the first time... oh well, I'm IN)

23. Mrs. Spaceship (Gonna spread my wings and hope to fly!)

24. mintle (no dividers, no hanger to bend, no very slow moving recipe - scared but I go for it!)

25 JuneP New micas and new Palm oil have arrived and will definitely make time to give this a go in the next day or two.

26. Judiraz ( never tried this, should be fun)

27. TeresaT (This challenge has to turn out better than my last two challenge disasters. Doesn't it? Please!)

28. Jules92207 (So gonna have to McGyver this cause I don't have anything I need to do this as elegantly as Sonya...this should be interesting)

29. Soapswirl (last time I attempted something like this - a hidden Christmas tree - was a disaster! Must try harder this time...)

30.Songwind (Sounds like fun. I wanted to learn this technique anyway, so... )

31. Rowan (terrified, but can't resist)

32. Luv2Soap (Hot ****...count me in!!!)

33. Afbrat (Hope it's not too late to enter)

34. Lionprincess00 (better late than never!)


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Oct 23, 2015)

Next time I try this I'm putting my dividers significantly closer together, so I dont get a solid square in the middle


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 23, 2015)

I sliced the ends off my entry this morning and so far it looks way better than my first attempt. Soap was still soft so I'm waiting until I get home to slice the rest. I think my flimsy dividers let the feather wander a bit and I could have done a better job pouring equal amounts of batter below and above the feather. But overall I consider this a successful learning experience so I may do another attempt with a discoloring FO this weekend. 

And mintle's 5 attempts was totally worth it . . . I love the dark background and color combo!


----------



## kumudini (Oct 23, 2015)

Today I made myself a T&S mold and dividers out of a corrugated plastic sheet. I have everything planned in my mind. Hopefully I get the time to get everything ready and have a go at it. Shooting for tonight, if not tomorrow morning.


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Oct 23, 2015)

Okay, I'm going for it!  Count me in.  :smile:

1. Snappyllama (woohoo I'm first) 

2. Saponista (really looking forward to this!)

3. Commoncenz (If at first you don't succeed ... you're probably soaping

4. TheDragonGirl (Trying should at least be entertaining)

5. BlackDog (First challenge! Woop!)

6. Rparrny (looking forward to my first!)

7. GalaxyMLP (Ive never done a feather swirl...)

8. osso (...it's been a long week)

9. TwystedPryncess (Oh, Lawd. Just, Oh, Lawd.)

10. dibbles (been on my want to try list for a long time-the time has come)

11. KristaMarie (First challenge and first feather swirl!)

12. doriettefarm (my 2nd feather swirl attempt has to turn out better than the 1st, right?)

13. Newbie (quaking in my shoes as everything's been a bust in the last week.)

14. Green soap (can't believe I am doing this.)

15. skayc1 (I've wanted to try this technique for some time now! Oh and Green Soap & I posted at the same time.) 

16. SunWolf (woo hoo, I got an idea...time to build a "tall & skinny" mold)

17. Dillsandwitch (Insert witty line here) 

18. traderbren (look out birdies- now my soap can have feathers, too!)

19. KristaY (Yipee! County fair is over so I can soap again! Now to shake off the "feather" nerves....)

20. Kumudini ( finally ordered some regular Palm oil, so can think of making white soap with swirls)

21. Gigi (gonna pour n pray lol)

22. MissChief (I guess I did it wrong the first time... oh well, I'm IN)

23. Mrs. Spaceship (Gonna spread my wings and hope to fly!)

24. mintle (no dividers, no hanger to bend, no very slow moving recipe - scared but I go for it!)

25 JuneP New micas and new Palm oil have arrived and will definitely make time to give this a go in the next day or two.

26. Judiraz ( never tried this, should be fun)

27. TeresaT (This challenge has to turn out better than my last two challenge disasters. Doesn't it? Please!)

28. Jules92207 (So gonna have to McGyver this cause I don't have  anything I need to do this as elegantly as Sonya...this should be  interesting)

29. Soapswirl (last time I attempted something like this - a hidden  Christmas tree - was a disaster! Must try harder this time...)

30.Songwind (Sounds like fun. I wanted to learn this technique anyway, so... )

31. Rowan (terrified, but can't resist)

32. Luv2Soap (Hot ****...count me in!!!)

33. Afbrat (Hope it's not too late to enter)

34. Lionprincess00 (better late than never!)

35. QueenBeeSoap (No turning back now!)


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm excited to participate in my first challenge!   I'll enter my second attempt on the other thread, but here's my first attempt. I tried to learn from what did and didn't work for everyone else, but of course, I made plenty of my own mistakes to share here.

For the fragrance, I used Scents of Morocco from NDA.  I hadn't used that FO before, so I checked some reviews, didn't see any major red flags, and charged ahead.  A few unexpected problems came up:

1. The FO caused the soap batter to accelerate.  I should know better than to try a new FO and a new technique at the same time.   I ended up with batter that was way too thick and some serious air pockets.  

2.  I also didn't realize that this FO discoloured. You can see it starting to discolour in the picture, but I think it will turn out darker.

3.  I don't even like the smell of the FO! (Not that this is relevant for the purposes of the challenge, but I had to live with it!  To me, it has an unpleasant, overpowering powdery smell. It was way too strong and stunk up my house for days.  A few days after I made the soap, a guest commented that it smelled like her grandma's house.  :shock:  Not exactly what I was going for.)

4. Two of the colourants I used - blue and green oil locking mica from WSP - instantly morphed to shades of greyish brownish purple. :-( I didn't even give the colourants any consideration as a potential problem.  Some of the blue and green on the top seems to have survived. You can see the original colours in the picture.

Oh, and did I mention that...
5. I coloured too much batter for the feather.  Ooops.
6. The wire I used wasn't thick enough.
7. I am going to avoid using squeeze bottles at all costs in the future!


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 23, 2015)

newbie said:


> That's hilarious! Well, reading it is. I'm sure it wasn't so funny for you but I'm picturing your Sears Tower of colors slumping over, wondering where its buttresses were. Hopefully all the batter was thick enough to hold it's feather in there! You have to post some cut pics, no matter what.



Well, not as bad as I had thought it would be ... but definitely not something I'd like to repeat. I hate air holes and yet I have them even after dang near slamming that batter through the table ... lol. I won't be posting an entry this month as I've posted my failed attempts and don't have time to have another go at it ... Anyway, pics of failed attempt #3 ("The Leaning Tower Of Feathers").


----------



## mintle (Oct 23, 2015)

QueenBeeSoap, your entry on the official thread reminds me of owl - the feather has owl ears  so cute!


----------



## JuneP (Oct 23, 2015)

I came to the same conclusion about the bottles as you did. Mine were the 12 oz with normal openings. Never again! But, I did order some of the 12oz bottles with the wide openings which I'll try; and just in case they don't work, I also order a couple of more plastic pitchers with the longer narrow spout.

Gauging how much batter to allow for the four colors I used was difficult and pure guesswork. For my  mold, I settled on about 2.5 to 2.6 oz on the bottles measurement; and if I hadn't been afraid of running out and used a bit more on each layer, I would have be fine. I wound up having more colored soap than I needed  at the end and used it to make two guest ovals.




QueenBeeSoap said:


> I'm excited to participate in my first challenge!   I'll enter my second attempt on the other thread, but here's my first attempt. I tried to learn from what did and didn't work for everyone else, but of course, I made plenty of my own mistakes to share here.
> 
> For the fragrance, I used Scents of Morocco from NDA.  I hadn't used that FO before, so I checked some reviews, didn't see any major red flags, and charged ahead.  A few unexpected problems came up:
> 
> ...


----------



## JuneP (Oct 23, 2015)

Some people seemed to have a problem with dividers. I used my home made dividers for this challenge. They're made from foam core board that you can buy at art supply and office supply and maybe other places. You can buy a big sheet for about $9. I made the dividers, a one lb mold (Made it a bit bigger than the standard one you can buy to allow room to cut off ends and still have 1" bars), a tall skinny mold and have plenty of leftover.

There is a video on you tube where I got the idea and the gal show how to cut and bend the foam core board. It was a great idea for making and trying out new mold sizes and shapes without first investing a lot more money for the wood or silicone ones.

The nice thing about the foam core board is that it's easily cut and you can make a real tight fit for these type of soaps.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 23, 2015)

Commoncenz I love your leaning tower of feathers. I was wondering if it was possible to do a tilted feather and you did it! Great colours too.  Mintle, I love your feather and colours, it looks amazing!

Wow Sonya, this has been a doozy of a challenge!! I've had 3 attempts. Each time I correct one problem I get another one. I have feathers that look like leaves stuck to the bottom of the soap, splotchy feathers and everything in between. I forgot the hanger on my first feather, the titanium dioxide on the second and lost my wits on the third attempt. I've loved every moment of it though. I'll try and post photos tomorrow.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 23, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> Next time I try this I'm putting my dividers significantly closer together, so I dont get a solid square in the middle




I think that does make a big difference. My dividers slipped at one end and the wider end wasn't as feather like


----------



## annalee2003 (Oct 23, 2015)

Can I just say that all the entries look absolutely fantastic so far! This is going to be a hard contest to vote in. I know there's still some time left, but good luck to everyone!


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Oct 23, 2015)

Ok, mad dashing to make it in time (these last couple of weeks have just been... ahem, yes well.  I have until midnight tomorrow right?  Where's my SL?!?
Alright, things I'm learned. 
Keep the dividers closer together... Ok, I can do that.
Make sure that your hanger isn't too thick or to thin... um...ok
Recipe that isn't too loose or too thick  (Oh, jeesh, I'm doomed)

Wish me luck folks, I'm goin' in!!


----------



## kumudini (Oct 23, 2015)

Finally, I made my soap for the challenge. But I really think it's going to be a flop because I didn't have a proper hanger tool. Will have to wait and see. I blended some colors and got the shades I wanted, made several layers in spite of the thick trace, basically spooned in all the layers but my hanger, oh my, oh my, why didn't I get a good one? May be because I've never seen one for sale but then even if I saw one, would it be the right size? My makeshift mold was 12" long because I wanted 12 bars out of it. Oh well, this was my only real attempt and with a proper tool it probably would've been a good one. That's still ok in my book.
Oh BTW, I'm really loving all the entries, beautiful colors and so many different effects in one seemingly straight forward technique. And matching scent themes to boot.


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 23, 2015)

Gear ties are the best thing ever for swirling . . . they're flexible like a giant twist tie covered in silicone, get some K!


----------



## Misschief (Oct 23, 2015)

_"Gear ties are the best thing ever for swirling . . . they're flexible like a giant twist tie covered in silicone, get some K!"_

Where do you find those??


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 23, 2015)

Lowe's or Home Depot . . . maybe even Wally World


----------



## Misschief (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Doriettefarm... I try to avoid Wally World but the others? We have those!! I will hunt them down.


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 23, 2015)

I hear ya Misschief, I avoid Wally World like the plague!  Pretty sure my hubby got a 2-pack at Lowe's but I've also seen them on Amazon if you're a mail-order lush like me.


----------



## kumudini (Oct 23, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> Gear ties are the best thing ever for swirling . . . they're flexible like a giant twist tie covered in silicone, get some K!



Oh, I miss not_ally, she always calls me K!  Wonder why she's not dropping in to post something .


----------



## newbie (Oct 23, 2015)

I second or third or fourth the gear ties. They can be a little tricky to get bent to a 90 degree without some wobbles but it doesn't seem to matter. You can bend them to fit every mold you have and they hold up really well. And WAY cheaper than the SS ones sold that are specific to certain mold sizes. I got mine from Amazon because I hate shopping.


----------



## afbrat (Oct 23, 2015)

Hm. I'll have to raid my hubby's tool box!  I bet he has some of those that he's been hiding from me!


----------



## kumudini (Oct 23, 2015)

I just looked on Amazon, and found that they range from 6" to 24" in size, so do you just buy the longest ones and mould them to the size you need?


----------



## afbrat (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh!  I am in love with doriettefarm's entry!  It is gorgeous!


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 23, 2015)

afbrat said:


> Oh my gosh!  I am in love with doriettefarm's entry!  It is gorgeous!



You are making me blush afbrat!  I thought those skull toppers were an awesome idea until it came time to cut.  Let's just say my little wire cheese cutter barely got the job done without smooshing the toppers.  And I'm totally in love with this FO.  I thought it was too sweet OOB but it's really growing on me . . . can't stop smelling the bars!

K - I think my gear ties are 18" long.  They're perfect for the 2lb tall skinny mold I used for my challenge soap but like newbie said you can make them fit pretty much any mold you've got.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Oct 23, 2015)

Oy vey!  Well, that didn't go well at all.  
As I'm mixing my oils, I'm thinking "That doesn't look like enough oil for my mold.", but I carried on.  As I add the lye water, I'm thinking, "This doesn't look like enough soap for my mold.", but I carry on. As I separate into my lovely new spouted pitchers for my colors, I'm thinking, "This really doesn't look like enough soap for my mold."
Are we seeing a trend here?  
Yup, bless my dear little heart, I somehow managed to make half the soap that I needed to fill my mold.  Thankfully the numbers are all on, so no risk of lye issues, there just wasn't enough of it.  
*Sigh* I ended up using my small tester mold and doing a chopstick swirl.  Some things were just not meant to be, and for this month, it was hidden feather soap.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 24, 2015)

kumudini said:


> Oh, I miss not_ally, she always calls me K!  Wonder why she's not dropping in to post something .



Where *is* not_ally?  Anyone heard from her recently? I haven't seen a post from her in a bit.... Hope she's okay.... now ya got me worrying.... I go into ghost mode on occasion, where I lurk a lot and don't post much, but she's usually very vocal on here....


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 24, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Where *is* not_ally?  Anyone heard from her recently? I haven't seen a post from her in a bit.... Hope she's okay.... now ya got me worrying.... I go into ghost mode on occasion, where I lurk a lot and don't post much, but she's usually very vocal on here....




I've been wondering this too, I sent her a message through here over a week ago but haven't heard back


----------



## Saponista (Oct 24, 2015)

She said a while ago she had moved in with her mom and couldn't soap. I wonder if she is just really busy, I hope that's all it is! I miss her too.

I also used gear ties for my hanger. Had to get them shipped from America as I couldn't find any in the uk. They are great if you are doing design challenges as you can bend them easily and quickly to fit any mould.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 24, 2015)

Saponista said:


> She said a while ago she had moved in with her mom and couldn't soap. I wonder if she is just really busy, I hope that's all it is! I miss her too.
> 
> I also used gear ties for my hanger. Had to get them shipped from America as I couldn't find any in the uk. They are great if you are doing design challenges as you can bend them easily and quickly to fit any mould.




Hopefully that's all it is

Where did you order from, I've found 32 inch twin pack for £4.80 but wondering if there's a better offer out there


----------



## Saponista (Oct 24, 2015)

From a us hardware store on eBay. I bought the long ones as I wanted them for my production size moulds, but I also have some shorter ones. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/151769658003


----------



## janzo (Oct 24, 2015)

I miss NA too, she has a way of making everyone feel capable and important. Bless her, we need her back here, even if she is not soaping.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 24, 2015)

Saponista said:


> From a us hardware store on eBay. I bought the long ones as I wanted them for my production size moulds, but I also have some shorter ones.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/151769658003




I think that's the same seller that has the 32 inch ones for £4.80


----------



## Saponista (Oct 24, 2015)

That was the best offer I could find


----------



## kcbitsupply (Oct 24, 2015)

I want to try this soap design but have a question:  The video only shows the hanger going into the mold once and swiping in one direction.  Did I miss something?  Should it be done twice with a swipe in the other direction?

Thanks.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 24, 2015)

kcbitsupply said:


> I want to try this soap design but have a question:  The video only shows the hanger going into the mold once and swiping in one direction.  Did I miss something?  Should it be done twice with a swipe in the other direction?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




You only do it once which creates the line down through the middle of the feather. If you did it twice you may end up with a muddled line through your feather and you'd have two tails on you feather


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 24, 2015)

Oops double post


----------



## TeresaT (Oct 24, 2015)

I am seriously hating on life right now. I did one feather swirl and it turned out crap.  Every time I attempted to make soap, something came up.  For example, Shredder had to go to the vet twice this month for exams and testing.  She has Cushing's disease and now has to take medicine every morning.  Thank heavens I stopped at the BBQ place one night for a family pack.  It came with burger buns.  I've been wrapping her pill in a bit of bun and she takes it with no problem.  When I tried shoving it down her throat like the vet said, she spit it out all over my bed!   Anyhow:  long story even longer, I'm trying my second design today, but it won't be hard enough to cut by deadline.  I'm gonna post the crap swirl on the official thread.  Boo-hoo, woe is me.   Thanks, y'all.  I feel 1000000% better now!! Oh, one more thing than no one cares about  my inspection is OVER!!  We did great and I'm fine for another four years.  This was the most relaxed one I've ever had.  It's also the first one after my OCD/ADHD diagnosis/medication.  Hmmmm.

ETA:  the comments from my entry:
There are actually three different shades of pink in the swirl.  I used 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 tsp TD to "bleach" the swirl colors and then added 3, 5, 7 drops of the colorant to the three cups.  I think my problem is I didn't add enough colorant.  They were clearly defined in the cups & I CPOPd to ensure a brighter color.  But...oh, well.  Scented with pink grapefruit EO.  The colorant was pink ultramarine.  I'm going to try this again.


----------



## brandnew (Oct 24, 2015)

Misschief said:


> I really like your colours, Jules.. really cheerful.


Here here!! Great soaps regardless!....congrats...great thing about soaping....is anything really unsuccessful?;-)


----------



## Rowan (Oct 24, 2015)

I've been having difficulties uploading photos of my soaps onto the official thread via my iPad. I've tried to log in via a computer but I'm unable to remember my password, so it logs me out for 15 minutes! I'm not great on computers. I'm really worried I will miss the challenge deadline. I've tried resetting my password but that hasn't worked either. Does anyone have any ideas because I'm a bit stuck!


----------



## newbie (Oct 24, 2015)

PM'ed you, Rowan.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 24, 2015)

I just wanted to say a great big thankyou to Newbie and the SMF team for working so hard to help me load the photos for the challenge. I wish I could give you all a great big hug, but I guess a virtual hug will have to do. You are really all so amazing. from the bottom of my heart, I say Thankyou. :clap:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 24, 2015)

Rowan said:


> I just wanted to say a great big thankyou to Newbie and the SMF team for working so hard to help me load the photos for the challenge. I wish I could give you all a great big hug, but I guess a virtual hug will have to do. You are really all so amazing. from the bottom of my heart, I say Thankyou. :clap:



I tried a direct link two different ways (per newbies text) to try and get it to appear in the thread. So sorry couldn't help more! It worked yesterday dad gummit!


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 25, 2015)

brandnew said:


> Here here!! Great soaps regardless!....congrats...great thing about soaping....is anything really unsuccessful?;-)



Thanks! Definitely not unsuccesful, it all works out in the end.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 25, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> I tried a direct link two different ways (per newbies text) to try and get it to appear in the thread. So sorry couldn't help more! It worked yesterday dad gummit!



Thanks for trying:-D . You gals are definitely the best. I really can't believe the amount of support I had. It's really touched my heart. Thank you.

I've had another go at uploading the photos this morning as Newbie suggested it may just work today. It kinda worked. They are upside down and I could only load one at a time! Hope that's ok?


----------



## Dharlee (Oct 25, 2015)

I am amazed at ya'lls feathers. It's really domething to see that. I could never do that! But I do have to giggle at the upside-down  pics.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 25, 2015)

Voting link: You have 3 votes

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/YQB5KYW


----------



## Rowan (Oct 25, 2015)

Dharlee said:


> I am amazed at ya'lls feathers. It's really domething to see that. I could never do that! But I do have to giggle at the upside-down  pics.



LoL, I wonder if we should call them the inverted feathers


----------



## KristaY (Oct 25, 2015)

I just voted and boy was it tough! I love all the different color combos and effects people got. I just needed a whole bunch more votes, lol. Congrats to all who participated. Beautiful work everyone!


----------



## newbie (Oct 25, 2015)

Thankfully Sonya was able to get them right side up for the voting. I think it would have been a disadvantage to have to see them upside down for that part!


----------



## afbrat (Oct 25, 2015)

All the entries are gorgeous!  Voting was hard!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 25, 2015)

That was really hard. I needed a bunch more votes! Good job to everyone.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 25, 2015)

Everyone's entries were amazing and beautiful, I found it so hard to choose just 3!  

Thanks Sonya for putting my entry up the right way, I really appreciate it.  I'm so embarrassed at my lack of computer skills


----------



## newbie (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't think it's you, Rowan. Every time I post something here from my phone, it posts sideways, even if it always shows up the right way up in every other format.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Oct 26, 2015)

wow they are all gorgeous. I wish everyone the best of luck


----------



## Deedles (Oct 26, 2015)

Hard decisions this early in the morning! They are all so pretty, such beautiful colors and amazing shapes. I finally had to just concentrate on which looked more like feathers instead of beautiful!


----------



## TVivian (Oct 26, 2015)

I've been neck deep in packing for my move in December, but I just came in to look at these soaps and wanted to tell you all how lovely they are! Wow! I'm totally impressed and have to admit I'm sorta glad I had to skip this one. I've only tried the feather once and geez did it bomb! You're all talented, crafty, geniuses! Good luck to all of you


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 26, 2015)

TVivian said:


> I've been neck deep in packing for my move in December, but I just came in to look at these soaps and wanted to tell you all how lovely they are! Wow! I'm totally impressed and have to admit I'm sorta glad I had to skip this one. I've only tried the feather once and geez did it bomb! You're all talented, crafty, geniuses! Good luck to all of you




I feel your pain!! We're moving on the 13th November and I feel like I still have half the house to pack!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 28, 2015)

Only a few days left to vote if you haven't already - we currently have a tie for 1st place!!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 28, 2015)

Oooo I wanna know who won LOL


----------



## afbrat (Oct 28, 2015)

Me too!  I'm very curious. Voting was so hard!


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm dying over here too!  Results will be posted Sat?


----------



## dibbles (Oct 29, 2015)

Agreed - voting was so hard. Great job everyone - lovely soaps all.

When I started soaping and watching youtube videos, I remember watching Handmade in Florida's and being blown away by the artistry. Butterfly swirl - not too likely, but that feather swirl? Put that one on the list to try, it looks like something I could do. I tried this three times and it is definitely not as easy as it looks! This was a fun challenge. Thanks Sonya!


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 29, 2015)

Yep Saturday evening for the results

I'm glad you've all enjoyed it - also glad it was a 'challenge' as it means we're all pushing ourselves


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 31, 2015)

And the winners are....

1st Judiraz
2nd KristaY
3rd snappyllama and mintle

Well done everyone!!!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 31, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone! 

Everyone's soaps were fantastic! I'm shocked to have come in third. I feel like Sally Field at the Academy awards, "You like me; you really like me".


----------



## dibbles (Oct 31, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners :clap: You all did a beautiful job. And congratulations to everyone that gave this a try as well. On to November!


----------



## afbrat (Oct 31, 2015)

Way to go winners!!  Those soaps were all so gorgeous!!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 31, 2015)

Wtg winners!


----------



## Misschief (Oct 31, 2015)

That was fun! Congrats to all the winners and all of us who participated. I know I don't just speak for myself when I say this challenge really was just that... a challenge and a lot of fun!


----------



## yinepu (Oct 31, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> And the winners are....
> 
> 1st Judiraz
> 2nd KristaY
> ...



Congrats to the winners!

Where are pictures of the finished soaps posted?


----------



## newbie (Oct 31, 2015)

Good challenge, Sonya! Congrats to all!


----------



## KristaY (Oct 31, 2015)

yinepu said:


> Congrats to the winners!
> 
> Where are pictures of the finished soaps posted?



It took me a bit to get to it. Can the results be posted there Sonya?

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=56870&page=2


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 31, 2015)

Done but then I noticed Newbie had already bumped!!


----------



## KristaY (Oct 31, 2015)

OMG! I can't believe it. I'm shocked & humbled. All the entries were so amazing and huge congrats to Judiraz, Snappy & mintle. Excellent work everyone! :clap:


----------



## yinepu (Oct 31, 2015)

KristaY said:


> It took me a bit to get to it. Can the results be posted there Sonya?
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=56870&page=2



thank you!


----------



## Judiraz (Oct 31, 2015)

Oh my! Thanks to everyone. There were so many beautiful creations. I just wish we could have smelled them all, too!


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 31, 2015)

Congrats to the winners and everyone who tried this hard-a$$ challenge!  This swirling business is no joke!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 31, 2015)

Congratulations to all the winners! Much harder than it looks!! You all did a great job


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Oct 31, 2015)

Congratulations, awesome job!


----------



## Misschief (Oct 31, 2015)

Judiraz said:


> Oh my! Thanks to everyone. There were so many beautiful creations. I just wish we could have smelled them all, too!



Mine is unscented so..... sorry.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Oct 31, 2015)

Congrats guys!


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 31, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners!  I'm looking forward to what everyone has up their sleeve for the Nov & Dec challenges.


----------



## Judiraz (Nov 1, 2015)

Misschief said:


> That was fun! Congrats to all the winners and all of us who participated. I know I don't just speak for myself when I say this challenge really was just that... a challenge and a lot of fun!




Yes! I did more than a couple of batches. This was tough.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 1, 2015)

Congrats to the winners! This was a tough one for me but I am so happy I tried it.


----------



## mintle (Nov 1, 2015)

thank you! I am so happy - congratulations to all participants!


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 1, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners and all the entrants. Excellent effort all round.


----------



## Deedles (Nov 1, 2015)

Congratulations to Everyone!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 1, 2015)

Congratulations to all the winners, all the entries were absolutely fantastic. I'm so glad so many people entered. I look forward to every month now


----------



## Rowan (Nov 2, 2015)

Congratulations to the challenge winners and to everyone who took part.  I loved seeing everyone's soaps!  I also wanted to say a great big Thankyou to Sonya For such a challenging and fun technique!


----------



## Sonya-m (Nov 2, 2015)

Rowan said:


> Congratulations to the challenge winners and to everyone who took part.  I loved seeing everyone's soaps!  I also wanted to say a great big Thankyou to Sonya For such a challenging and fun technique!




I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Nov 2, 2015)

Great job!


----------

